# So what did your flight cost?-



## mommymanda

We will most likely fly out of Detroit, unless by some miracle Toronto (or better yet London) offers an amazing deal.

I am in the serious planning stage.  I will be booking October for our trip August 2014.

  Right now I can't even get estimate prices for flights as they are not open to book that far ahead (nor do I have set dates until DH gets his holiday approval for next year).

 I know when scanning around earlier this year tickets ran around $260 round before all the fees.

 Was that the average this year?  Tips to finding the best price (I've seen the erase cookies tip)?   Best website to use and find deals?


----------



## keaster

We are flying out of Buffalo August 22-29 on Delta.

Booked our tickets in April...$245.60 US each round trip including taxes (or $257.20 CAD) for a total of $771.60CAD for three of us.

These are not direct flights, but that's okay, there is one layover each way and both are less than an hour.

I use Kayak and set a price alert for the flights I'm searching for.  I always do a BUF-MCO and YYZ-MCO option to keep comparing the differences between Toronto and Buffalo.


----------



## lynypixie

We were 5 and we left from Burlington VT. It cost 1900$ in february.


----------



## Sue M

I like searching on Kayak.com for flights.  We fly from Seattle, and booked January 2014 flight already.  $325 RT incl tax. That's a decent fare from west coast.  And our flight home is direct.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We paid $320 each for our upcoming trip.  Non-stop both directions via JetBlue (so seat selection fees and one checked bag per person are included in that price, as well as all taxes).   We fly from Syracuse, NY.


----------



## Pkltm

We fly from Minneapolis because Winnipeg is absurd prices.  We paid $280 each on Southwest in September.  No luggage fees!


----------



## letsgo!

We are flying from Buffalo non-stop to MCO on Southwest (2 free bags each)  There are 4 of us, and we paid $1003 for all of us.  This is a little more than we usually spend (flying out of Detroit - twice on Delta, once on Spirit) but Buffalo is much closer (we're in the GTA) and we don't have to pay for bags.


----------



## formill

Christmas time flights $374.30 each total with taxes- Buffalo to Orlando- flying Jet Blue down and southwest back (included EBCI)  The year before was $335 each with Southwest down and Air Trans back(so had to pay for luggage with them on flight home). We are going in the fall from Buffalo to Tampa and it is $281.80 total per person with Southwest.  All flights are non stops.  I can't seem to find the $100 flights anymore!  We always book as soon as flights are released and I watch them to see if they go down........but so far that only happened once over 5 or 6 trips.


----------



## amie416

We got flights from Buffalo to Fort Myers on a seat sale that had similar prices for Tampa and MCO.  $547 CAD return for two people including taxes on Delta (inbound) and USAirways (outbound), February 24-March 3, 2013.  On top of that we paid $25 each way for one large suitcase that we shared.  Each flight had one connection, but I like having an early flight that is broken up into two short hops and getting to stop for breakfast.  

I used the SkySkanner app on my iPhone to find the flights, wrote down all the flight numbers, then called http://itravel2000.com to book them for me.  I probably could have saved the agent fee by booking directly through one of the American sites that SkySkanner linked to though.


----------



## ready123go

We're out of Detroit, too.  We just paid $480.00 for Christmas (Delta).  That was about $60 more and we bought 2-3 weeks later than we did last year.  I see the cost has actually gone down $20 .

It used to be Delta would have their lowest prices when the prices were first published, but this year it seems different...


----------



## dsneygirl

Sept mid week to mid week $575 for 3 people round trip.

Dec Sat-Sat $975 for 4 (my YDS will need a seat).

Anything $250 or less I am happy.


----------



## Crifer13

I am flying out of Toronto in September by WestJet . My flight was $450.00 nonstop


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We just managed to find flights dec 20-29 for under $325pp taxes in from Niagara Falls NY to Sanford.


----------



## Greenfield1984

We are going in October, Rochester to MCO direct flights on Southwest - $216 RT/pp, so it's 864 total for the 4 of us.  On Southwest bags are still free too, so no extra fees.

We were planning on driving but with costs like that we couldn't pass it up!


----------



## alc571

We flew TO-MCO last October and April. We paid $1200 both times for direct flights, 3 people. DH refuses to drive to Buffalo to fly to FL, and refuses any flight with a layover. We are driving to Detroit though to fly to CA two weeks from now. Couldn't justify paying the same for TO flights as DET flights/hotel/car!


----------



## Lei

Whoops!


----------



## gizmom29

still waiting for good price on flights out of winnipeg for oct. they are out of this world, don't know what ac and west jet are doing with their low cost flights but nothing is low cost here.thanks just venting.


----------



## ready123go

gizmom29 said:


> still waiting for good price on flights out of winnipeg for oct. they are out of this world, don't know what ac and west jet are doing with their low cost flights but nothing is low cost here.thanks just venting.



I feel your pain.

I just checked my files - last couple of years, at roughly this time I bought flights for mid-Feb and mid-April.  This year the prices are still through the roof for those travel times.

Also, last couple of years I paid about $110 less for Christmas flight tix.  Last few years they shot up after I purchased, this year the price is dropping.


----------



## ariel68

gizmom29 said:


> still waiting for good price on flights out of winnipeg for oct. they are out of this world, don't know what ac and west jet are doing with their low cost flights but nothing is low cost here.thanks just venting.



Have you priced Delta out of Winnipeg? Found them to be quite competitively priced.


----------



## tiffini_h

We are flying out of Nashville, BNA for 2 adult roundtrip tickets (and infant in arms) to Orlando, MCO, non stop flights, taxes, fees and all the total was $660!!!! We got an awesome deal through Southwest, August 11-18.


----------



## Cheerio

We just booked on Air Canada YYZ to MCO, $475 direct per ticket, there is 8 of us.  

Last year we paid $380 each direct on Sunwing.


----------



## Dynamoliz

$187.80 pp/taxes in/direct/return on Southwest out of Buffalo, Sept 25 - Oct. 1. Total for 3 of us $563.40. Not too shabby!   I'm glad I booked when I did because it is more now. Booked in June.


----------



## Dikran

We are following prices for direct from montreal to mco in Nov and AC is at 750$ (!!!!) even air transat is priced at near 550$. Hopefully our patience pays off.


----------



## greenclan67

We just paid $816.00 return from flint to tampa. Dec 23 to Jan 3. Then $999. Return from buf to orland march 7 to 15.


----------



## amie416

alc571 said:


> We flew TO-MCO last October and April. We paid $1200 both times for direct flights, 3 people. DH refuses to drive to Buffalo to fly to FL, and refuses any flight with a layover. We are driving to Detroit though to fly to CA two weeks from now. Couldn't justify paying the same for TO flights as DET flights/hotel/car!



We have gotten to the point that my husband *insists* that we fly out of Buffalo, because we do all of our duty free shopping there on our way back and don't have to worry about taking it all on the plane!  (It doesn't hurt that he always picks up a nice bottle of scotch from the giant "Supermarket Liquors" store in Niagara Falls, NY...)


----------



## Babypants24

$662 for 3 direct round trip tickets from Hartford, Connecticut on JetBlue in February.


----------



## Soul Brother

We fly out of Buffalo on SW - Aug 21 - 30 = $913 for the 4 of us direct down and back to Tampa.
Also booked SW for December 15 -22 trip $1003 direct down and back to Tampa again.

For both reservations, Orlando was more expensive by about $400 when I was booking.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

amie416 said:


> We have gotten to the point that my husband *insists* that we fly out of Buffalo, because we do all of our duty free shopping there on our way back and don't have to worry about taking it all on the plane!  (It doesn't hurt that he always picks up a nice bottle of scotch from the giant "Supermarket Liquors" store in Niagara Falls, NY...)



We love flying from SYR or BUF because we don't have to worry about clearing customs at the airport  .  Oh yeah, and the lower price of flights is a huge bonus too!


----------



## Disneylover99

Dynamoliz said:


> $187.80 pp/taxes in/direct/return on Southwest out of Buffalo, Sept 25 - Oct. 1. Total for 3 of us $563.40. Not too shabby!   I'm glad I booked when I did because it is more now. Booked in June.



Amazing price!!! Congrats!


----------



## *~PrincessBelle~*

mommymanda said:


> We will most likely fly out of Detroit, unless by some miracle Toronto (or better yet London) offers an amazing deal.
> 
> I am in the serious planning stage.  I will be booking October for our trip August 2014.
> 
> Right now I can't even get estimate prices for flights as they are not open to book that far ahead (nor do I have set dates until DH gets his holiday approval for next year).
> 
> I know when scanning around earlier this year tickets ran around $260 round before all the fees.
> 
> Was that the average this year?  Tips to finding the best price (I've seen the erase cookies tip)?   Best website to use and find deals?



Use sites like Hipmunk.com and Kayak.com to help show you fares across multiple websites...if it helps I found a fare from London to Orlando for $368 for February 2014 I delayed too long in booking and lost the great fare...sometimes United has some good deals out of London connecting in Chicago... If all else fails I typically fly out of BUF or DTW..The best part about flying Southwest out of Buffalo is that if the price drops you can get a credit in your account...they dont charge any fees for changing flights and bags fly free...


----------



## sasamong

Flying from Seattle to Orlando (live in Vancouver) RT  $342 per person with SouthWest!


----------



## LuvGoldens

ariel68 said:


> Have you priced Delta out of Winnipeg? Found them to be quite competitively priced.



Agree with this.  We booked Delta for our trip from Winnipeg Sept. 6-16 and paid $511 per person w/tax.  I'll take Delta via Minneapolis over going thru Toronto any day, plus their prices/connections are better than AC and WestJet.


----------



## keltiesmom

I booked our flights to DL last year on Black Friday we got them for under $200 each, Seattle - Santa Ana. If your patient it might be worth waiting. I used last minute travel to book it.


----------



## LittleFlounder

We're flying Toronto to Orlando, Aug 18-25, on Sunwing for $356 per person after tax/fees. I bought our airfare in April and haven't seen that price since!


----------



## suziespice

we're flying from yyz to mco and we paid $3000 for 6 of us (kinda expensive, but we used points and it ended up costing $20.48) (Flying dec 7-14)


----------



## badiggio

Ottawa to MCO Aug 29-sept 3....$350 pp with United


----------



## thr33boys

Flying out of Syracuse with Jet Blue but we live in Ottawa. Paid $912 CAD for 5 of us for our December trip.


----------



## gingersparkler

Ugh...reading this thread is depressing.  Flights out of Regina are so expensive compared to everyone else.  I thought we got a good deal at just over $500 per ticket so our total for 4 people was around $2020 or so.  That's for next Easter and that is cheap from here!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

thr33boys said:


> Flying out of Syracuse with Jet Blue but we live in Ottawa. Paid $912 CAD for 5 of us for our December trip.



Wow!!!!  You did freakin' awesome!

That what we paid for our family of three for August.

Are they non-stop flights in both directions?


----------



## mommymanda

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wow!!!!  You did freakin' awesome!
> 
> That what we paid for our family of three for August.
> 
> Are they non-stop flights in both directions?





thr33boys said:


> Flying out of Syracuse with Jet Blue but we live in Ottawa. Paid $912 CAD for 5 of us for our December trip.




 I agree this is my dream price.  There will be 5 of us flying out as well, so far I have the budget so that the entire trip itself will be paid for cash, but flights will have to go on cc.  I am budgeting $1500, but to find seats for under $1000 would be heaven.


----------



## dennise

We are trying to find a good price from Halifaxt to Tampa/St Pete on April 9, coming back from Orlando on the 19th.    Prices are almost $700. each.   We have never paid that much.  Last year for the same time, same itinerary was &538.


----------



## tinkershae

Flights on Air Transat from Halifax to Orlando for Feb., March and April 2014 are 487 RT. I booked mine today. Hope this helps someone....


----------



## mamabear0222

Keep in mind you'll get varying answers because those who can fly midweek get much nicer prices as well as when you travel matters. Along with if you're flying direct or not. 

We are flying at the end of February $1200 for the 4 of us BUF-MCO on JetBlue. Direct flight. We are flying on the weekend .... Saturday flights

Sent from my Samsung S3 using DISBoards


----------



## pigletto

I think we paid around 1100 in February for the four of us non-stop out of Buffalo.
We're paying around 1300 in December but traveling home on December 23rd which is a very high travel day. I am pleased with what we ended up paying because the other flights around that time were astronomical.


----------



## Kebby

We also are flying early December rochester to Mco and paid 967.00 for 5 of us round trip direct.


----------



## growingupdis

Flying YWG-MCO through Chicago on United in two weeks. $563 plus tax per person, yikes!!


----------



## archdandy

We just bought tickets flying from Buffalo the other day for our October trip. $230 pp roundtrip direct including one free bag with JetBlue.


----------



## Lizziejane

Winnipeg to MCO on United in January, with a stopover in Chicago - $510 each, everything in.  Great price for us! Wanted Westjet to drop their prices on the only direct flight, but nothing so far.  $740 PLUS the add-on fees was just too much.


----------



## Lizziejane

gizmom29 said:


> still waiting for good price on flights out of winnipeg for oct. they are out of this world, don't know what ac and west jet are doing with their low cost flights but nothing is low cost here.thanks just venting.



vent away! I though the new Rouge line with AC was supposed to be "cheap". Instead, they seemed to have just jacked up the prices of every flight.


----------



## bonjoe07

Flights from Minneapolis to MCO $375pp (x3)with delta return. We are driving from Winnipeg, as the flights from Winnipeg will make us broke 
I purchased these tix end of April


----------



## alomba11

I paid $230 direct from BUF to MCO for sept  it's so much cheaper compared to prices at Pearson !!


----------



## jpessa

Got direct BUF - MCO with a 20% Southwest voucher in September for $154 round trip. Even without the voucher, it would have been under $200, which is great. 

Going mid week is typically cheaper (leaving a Wednesday returning a Saturday) and time of year, as well as waiting for a sale. But flying out of Buffalo is WAY cheaper. Plus you can then use ME the way it was intended!

I also have Nexus (totally worth it for $10/yr) so never worry about border delays, which helps.


----------



## KaraLyn

You guys are fortunate in Ontario to live so close to the US. We're flying out Dec 1 and returning Dec 15th...$558 return taxes in. Not a great price, but we do have a direct flight home from MCO. The flight departs MCO at 8:35 pm on Dec. 14th and returns at 1:00 am on the 15th to YHZ. 

For those of you who have traveled via YUL and YYZ to get to MCO which airport was your preference? I've heard there's less hassle through customs and baggage claim in YUL.

Thanks


----------



## jpessa

KaraLyn said:
			
		

> You guys are fortunate in Ontario to live so close to the US. We're flying out Dec 1 and returning Dec 15th...$558 return taxes in. Not a great price, but we do have a direct flight home from MCO. The flight departs MCO at 8:35 pm on Dec. 14th and returns at 1:00 am on the 15th to YHZ.
> 
> For those of you who have traveled via YUL and YYZ to get to MCO which airport was your preference? I've heard there's less hassle through customs and baggage claim in YUL.
> 
> Thanks



YUL is a MUCH smaller airport, if connecting from a US destination I would avoid YYZ at all costs. I once waited over an hour for my luggage returning from Iceland. I am from Montreal but live in Toronto now so have experience with both airports. YUL feels like a ghost town compared to YYZ.


----------



## KaraLyn

jpessa said:


> YUL is a MUCH smaller airport, if connecting from a US destination I would avoid YYZ at all costs. I once waited over an hour for my luggage returning from Iceland. I am from Montreal but live in Toronto now so have experience with both airports. YUL feels like a ghost town compared to YYZ.



Thanks jpessa...that's what I was hoping to hear! We've flown through YYZ for the past few years to MCO and the baggage claim is always a bugger. Hoping for a smoother transition through YUL.


----------



## Dikran

Any montrealers with experience flying out of Plattsburgh to MCO? Is it worth the hassle?


----------



## thr33boys

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Wow!!!!  You did freakin' awesome!
> 
> That what we paid for our family of three for August.
> 
> Are they non-stop flights in both directions?



Don't I know it! The flights are direct and are perfect times, 4pm depart, 12:45 return. To be fair, the cost was something like $1007 US but I had a credit of $175 for our trip last year that I was able to apply. The US price was $878, I believe.


----------



## thr33boys

mommymanda said:


> I agree this is my dream price.  There will be 5 of us flying out as well, so far I have the budget so that the entire trip itself will be paid for cash, but flights will have to go on cc.  I am budgeting $1500, but to find seats for under $1000 would be heaven.



I booked the earliest I could. I think it was early May when I saw the Dec dates. Keep your eyes open and I'm sure you'll find a great price as well. Good luck!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

thr33boys said:


> Don't I know it! The flights are direct and are perfect times, 4pm depart, 12:45 return. To be fair, the cost was something like $1007 US but I had a credit of $175 for our trip last year that I was able to apply. The US price was $878, I believe.



The only thing that makes me sad is the discontinuation of the early morning direct flight from SYR.  But for a great price, I won't crab about not arriving until 6:30 pm  .


----------



## thr33boys

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> The only thing that makes me sad is the discontinuation of the early morning direct flight from SYR.  But for a great price, I won't crab about not arriving until 6:30 pm  .



Yes I was surprised that there wasn't anything direct earlier. Our initial flight was supposed to depart at 3:30, when they changed the time to 4pm, we opted to fly out the day before with no change fee - an extra day in Disney


----------



## mommymanda

To spin from my own thread...when do flights come up?  If we plan to go August 2014 when do I start watching for the deals, when will they even be listed?  We hope to know DH's exact holiday schedule by end of November, book the trip early December and than watch for flights.  Better to book right away or wait for last minute.  I do admit I'm hoping for direct, with three kids seems less stressful, but I'm not against one stop if it saves a good chunk of money.


----------



## Yahweh

We got direct flights out of Manchester, NH with Southwest for 191.80 return, 767.20 for all four us.  We are flying out on Sept 19 and returning on Sept 27th

It will be a 9 hour drive down   But for that price I think it is worth it.  Thank goodness for Disney Podcast to listen to all the way down!  I'll be too depressed to listen to them on the way back though.  

We booked in June, which was three months out.  I have been tracking flights for a couple of months before and after June, and this was the cheapest I have seen them.


----------



## DJWMom

We're flying mid sept Toronto to Orlando non stop and it cost us $1530 for five of us. We're flying with Air Transat


----------



## maplevale

We are flying JetBlue from Syracuse, NY to Orlando (direct) the first week of February.  We are paying $219.80 USD each inclusive.  Our flight times are such that we do not require a hotel stay in Syracuse before we fly out.  We booked the last week in June and it was the dates the furthest out that we could book.


In March 2011 we priced out of Syracuse, Buffalo and T.O.  The difference to fly from T.O was only $100 more (total - not per person) and necessitated a hotel the night before.... we flew Sunwing out of T.O and had a great experience.


----------



## hockey mom

I booked 10 of us non- stop, buf- mco, October. For 8 of us I got $202 then price went up to $243 for the other 2.


----------



## LauraLap

We are flying out of Buffalo right before Christmas (JetBlue) and into Toronto first week of January (Air Canada).....375 r/t each.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Just booked our March Break flights, Southwest out of BUF to MCO.  For 4 of us it was $1079.60 each way...


----------



## jpessa

kuhltiffany said:
			
		

> Just booked our March Break flights, Southwest out of BUF to MCO.  For 4 of us it was $1079.60 each way...



Whoa really? So $2150 total? That is very expensive.


----------



## darwinsrule

jpessa said:
			
		

> Whoa really? So $2150 total? That is very expensive.



Not really for March Break. If you don't book within the first couple of hours of it going on sale the SW price rises pretty quickly.  Even with that the openning prices are higher for those dates (they model based upon past demand).

Most of the flights on SW for March Break 2013 after the initial rush were in the 300-350 range pp per leg. AC/WJ by comparison were in the 4-5k range for 4.


----------



## jpessa

darwinsrule said:
			
		

> Not really for March Break. If you don't book within the first couple of hours of it going on sale the SW price rises pretty quickly.  Even with that the openning prices are higher for those dates (they model based upon past demand).
> 
> Most of the flights on SW for March Break 2013 after the initial rush were in the 300-350 range pp per leg. AC/WJ by comparison were in the 4-5k range for 4.



Wow! That's so much more than what I'm used to. Don't look forward to DD being old enough where I'll have to take her during school holidays. Only 3 now so we're good!


----------



## kuhltiffany

That's half it would cost us to fly from Toronto!


----------



## HeatherLassell

4 of us from Winnipeg to Orlando in JANUARY .................non stop return flight......total cost.......


$2900!


----------



## lcvb

$2620.00 non-stop Winnipeg to Orlando on WJ, 4 people

Could drive to Grand Forks and fly Allegiant for about $1000 less but by the time you factor in hotels, baggage fees and having to drive down in January in a possible blizzard isn't worth it to me.


----------



## dennise

So far we have only booked our flight home, MCO to YHZ $183.   Direct flight, leave at 10:45.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

mommymanda said:


> To spin from my own thread...when do flights come up?  If we plan to go August 2014 when do I start watching for the deals, when will they even be listed?  We hope to know DH's exact holiday schedule by end of November, book the trip early December and than watch for flights.  Better to book right away or wait for last minute.  I do admit I'm hoping for direct, with three kids seems less stressful, but I'm not against one stop if it saves a good chunk of money.



We purchased our tickets for both August trips (2012 and 2013) the January prior in each case.  Not immediately after tickets were released, but shortly thereafter.   We booked via JetBlue out of Syracuse for both August vacations (it was cheaper than Buffalo for our dates).  Flights were directly/non-stop both ways for both trips.  Paid $868 for three of us, round trip, in 2012 and $940 for three, round trip, this year.


----------



## MikeyNS

dennise said:


> So far we have only booked our flight home, MCO to YHZ $183.   Direct flight, leave at 10:45.



Mind if I ask for your dates and airline? I'm appalled at the March Break flights this year.. WestJet is ~$1200 direct March 6-16th. Ouch.


----------



## chimo2u

Last minute trip decision for me. dec 3 departure ,  dec 9 th return.
YEG (Edmonton) to MCO
1 person = $861!!!!! (Included seat selection)
I've never paid that much for a flight before! ( west jet) - I always tend to fly WJ. Usually I pay about $550-$650 from Edmonton at most!  ( gone are the $350 fares of 2008  ) -- this flight was early Dec and booked just today so it is higher than I like, but sure to become even higher if I waited!!!


----------



## mulan1123

WestJet direct flight from Ottawa to Orlando 11/14 to 11/23 $530pp.

There is probably could cheaper on other airlines but it's direct flight and we get a check-in bag. 

I flew from Ottawa to Ft Lauderdale in January and I flew united airlines for $450pp but with stop overs and it was pretty much a whole day traveling....never again...lol


----------



## petbren

My kids actually have the Friday before March Break off this year.
Since it is very difficult for DH to get the week of March Break off ( did Eastern Caribbean on the Fantasy this year), we decided he would take the week before off. So will be fly out on March 5 (DS 18th birthday), and return on the 12.
That way, I only have to take the kids out of school 2 days, and the flights are Wed-Wed, so super cheap.
DH will actually fly back on the Monday, as he goes in for night shift that night.
$1019.20 all in return for SW out of Buffalo, all direct flights

As a comparison, this year flying in on the Friday, and back on the following Sunday on the March Break weekend, our flights were

*$1650.40*

Man, those US air carriers see us pasty white Canadians coming


----------



## Lizziejane

HeatherLassell said:


> 4 of us from Winnipeg to Orlando in JANUARY .................non stop return flight......total cost.......
> 
> 
> $2900!





lcvb said:


> $2620.00 non-stop Winnipeg to Orlando on WJ, 4 people
> 
> Could drive to Grand Forks and fly Allegiant for about $1000 less but by the time you factor in hotels, baggage fees and having to drive down in January in a possible blizzard isn't worth it to me.



We have already booked our flights from Winnipeg on United, connecting through Chicago which is a PITA,  but total was $3050 for 6 of us. Just checked Westjet's direct flight - $5045!! seriously, what is up with their prices?!


----------



## keaster

We just booked on Southwest for March 5-12.  Non-stop return flights BUF to MCO.

Three of us total $749.40 US (around $810 CAD).

To compare, the cheapest flight out of YYZ on Westjet is $1259 return for three.  From YYZ to MCO is 1 stop with a five hour layover in New York.


----------



## TheBig2na

I just booked out of Toronto.  $433 each.  Not happy about it, but Buffalo wasnt a good option this year and not a great savings.  Lowest prices I have seen in the past 3 months as well.  

So be on the lookout for a massive seat sale tomorrow everyone since I just booked.  hhahahahhaa  Happens every time.


----------



## grantclaire

Hi We have flights booked out of Buffalo direct to MCO return Jan 3, 300 US each. For March break we are flying out of Pearson  for 510 CDN each return. Flights seem alot more expensive this year.


----------



## TheBig2na

I could have saved some money going out of BUffalo, but it would have added alot of travel and we will be taking an 18 month old.  Thinking Toronot and a 45 minute drive home is better.  Flying at dinner time and getting in late Friday so we can just go to bed and be ready to destroy the magic kingdom right at open.  Cant wait.  Especially with having to work 30 hours of OT this weekend.


----------



## petbren

keaster said:


> We just booked on Southwest for March 5-12.  Non-stop return flights BUF to MCO.
> :



We're on the same dates.
What time are your flights?
We Depart 7:30am on the 5th, return 2:25pm on the 12th.

Getting ready to book dining later this week

OMG were we on the Fantasy together in March too??


----------



## keaster

petbren said:


> We're on the same dates.
> What time are your flights?
> We Depart 7:30am on the 5th, return 2:25pm on the 12th.
> 
> Getting ready to book dining later this week
> 
> OMG were we on the Fantasy together in March too??



We depart 8:55am on the 5th...return 10:50am on the 12th, so we will be just missing each other!  And yes, we were on the Fantasy this past March break lol!   

We are DVC members, staying at AKL Kidani in a 1-bedroom this upcoming March


----------



## petbren

keaster said:


> We depart 8:55am on the 5th...return 10:50am on the 12th, so we will be just missing each other!  And yes, we were on the Fantasy this past March break lol!
> 
> We are DVC members, staying at AKL Kidani in a 1-bedroom this upcoming March



Too funny---DVC members too.We are doing a split stay. 4 nights at AKL Kidani in a 1-bedroom SV and 3 nights at BWV(home resort) in a studio Boardwalk view.
DH has to work on Monday night, so he will leave on the Monday morning.Maybe our paths will cross.


----------



## mikeeymike

YVR to MCO (via SFO)  on United for 4 travelers $1000.  Return flight on American and Alaska on points ($70 in taxes).


----------



## jpessa

mikeeymike said:
			
		

> YVR to MCO (via SFO)  on United for 4 travelers $1000.  Return flight on American and Alaska on points ($70 in taxes).



Those are great prices.


----------



## MikeyNS

We just booked friends from Portland ME to Tampa for 280 return for March Break. I can't find anything decent over March Break this year for us yet. With 2 young boys I don't want to have to make the 8hr drive to Portland. Bangor doesn't have anything decent either. 
..although I do see AC changed the schedule up a bit for winter to Orlando.


----------



## ginny_lynn

We booked from Portland ME 732.00 for 3. It will be put first time flying out of Portland, but the best I could find out of YHZ was 1500 plus bags.


----------



## goofyintoronto

Thats funny. I have the same luck you do!

Those prices are accurate. I paid $300 r/t out of Buffalo. Thats the price I paid flying out of buffalo twice already, Aug 2012 & Aug.2013. 



TheBig2na said:


> I just booked out of Toronto.  $433 each.  Not happy about it, but Buffalo wasnt a good option this year and not a great savings.  Lowest prices I have seen in the past 3 months as well.
> 
> So be on the lookout for a massive seat sale tomorrow everyone since I just booked.  hhahahahhaa  Happens every time.





This is exactly what im thinking too. I just came back from my trip. 2nd time going out of buffalo. Paid $300 r/t. Honeslty, i dont think i will ever fly out of buffalo again. I would much rather pay the extra $$$ and fly out of toronto. Im literally about 15 min away from the toronto pearson airport. My experience driving out of buffalo this time wasnt that good. I realise now that its not worth it to drive the distance to save $$$.



TheBig2na said:


> I could have saved some money going out of BUffalo, but it would have added alot of travel and we will be taking an 18 month old.  Thinking Toronot and a 45 minute drive home is better.  Flying at dinner time and getting in late Friday so we can just go to bed and be ready to destroy the magic kingdom right at open.  Cant wait.  Especially with having to work 30 hours of OT this weekend.


----------



## darwinsrule

TheBig2na said:
			
		

> I could have saved some money going out of BUffalo, but it would have added alot of travel and we will be taking an 18 month old.  Thinking Toronot and a 45 minute drive home is better.  Flying at dinner time and getting in late Friday so we can just go to bed and be ready to destroy the magic kingdom right at open.  Cant wait.  Especially with having to work 30 hours of OT this weekend.



With an 18 month old take the option that will make the trip as easy as possible regardless of price.  Our first two WDW trips we happily paid the extra $$$ for the direct flight out of Toronto even when we had family flying out of BUF to meet up with us. Our youngest was 3 the first time we tried Buffalo with. It didn't go well. We have done three trips in the last 12 months out of BUF without issue (she is 5 now).


----------



## jpessa

darwinsrule said:
			
		

> With an 18 month old take the option that will make the trip as easy as possible regardless of price.  Our first two WDW trips we happily paid the extra $$$ for the direct flight out of Toronto even when we had family flying out of BUF to meet up with us. Our youngest was 3 the first time we tried Buffalo with. It didn't go well. We have done three trips in the last 12 months out of BUF without issue (she is 5 now).



My DD is 3 and we have driven TO to Buffalo 3 times in the last 2 months with her.  It's a breeze now that we have Nexus! I highly recommend it.  Just went on Saturday (labor day weekend) with no border wait! Amazing.


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Probably cheaper to use a US airport.  We are going to DL and flying out of Bangor (it was on only $40 more than a ticket to fly to Orlando so we're taking advantage of the California option).  The price of our airfare (Delta), hotel, transfers to/from airport in CA and 5 day park hopper passes from Bangor was less than $100 more than just the flight out of Fredericton.  And they wonder why we all travel and use US airlines


----------



## SkaGoat

We are flying out of Detroit to Orlando Feb 20 - Feb 25th.

It cost us $541.60 for 2 people ($270 each) on Delta.


----------



## maplesuga

Our flight for 2 out of Buffalo next weekend was $238/pp...but that was through JetBlue Getaways, and also includes two nights at an off-property hotel.  The flight alone was $1 less, so we took the hotel as well.  That's including taxes and the free bags. I had a $100 credit from last year's flight reduction (JetBlue guarantees the lowest rates-it's awesome), and found a $50 coupon online.  So for both of us, it cost $375 (total - not per person) Canadian to fly non-stop both ways and stay at a hotel for the weekend. 

After booking a car through CostcoTravel, I got that price down from $53 to $35 by watching the website...I kind of feel like the trip is practically free at this point.  I was also given an unused 1-day ticket from 1999 for Disney, so I don't even have that expense...

Also, the same package we paid $238/pp for is now $364/pp, so I'm feeling pretty darn good.


----------



## MomtoEmIs&Ow

This may have been mentioned already but I noticed that southwest is offering a non stop out of Flint, MI at generally reasonable prices.  I am hoping to book those for our trip in May/14.


----------



## princessap

Looking for flights for February and wondering when good prices will be released>>


----------



## maryann4086

We leave September 30th, we always go through Buffalo, since we are just a short drive from the US border, and shop over there quite regularly anyway. Our flights on JetBlue were 224 r/t per person. I do love jetblue, the TV's help make the time go quicker. We would not travel through Toronto airport, if heading to Florida.


----------



## ph-mtl

maryann4086 said:


> We leave September 30th, we always go through Buffalo, since we are just a short drive from the US border, and shop over there quite regularly anyway. Our flights on JetBlue were 224 r/t per person. I do love jetblue, the TV's help make the time go quicker. We would not travel through Toronto airport, if heading to Florida.



Flying from Montreal Oct 15th with Direct Flights to MCO Air Canada. Two Adults $870.00 All Taxes.  Had Seen a Seat sale Awhile ago and booked right
away.


----------



## roxazul

ph-mtl said:


> Flying from Montreal Oct 15th with Direct Flights to MCO Air Canada. Two Adults $870.00 All Taxes.  Had Seen a Seat sale Awhile ago and booked right
> away.



It's 435$/person... our taxes are just crazy 

Near YUL as well, and I haven't booked airfare yet and leaving next month
still trying to find something below 300$/person, but I'm willing to fly from many US airports


----------



## souris

Flying from Rochester, NY in November at 214$ pp.  we love, love flying through the US!  We don't have to clear airport customs which is awesome since we will be travelling with DD2 and DD1.  Found a hotel with park and fly for 175$..  Some were 80$ but we want a nicer hotel with pool.  All this with ten days of parking!  We will have over 4 hours of driving, but we are saving over 1000$!!  Worth it!


----------



## minnie56

I booked 6 flights this past Tuesday for various November dates with AC--total cost $283 round trip ..4 -YYZ-MCO and a few to MIA and FLL for $321 round trip.

Pretty good I'd say!


----------



## souris

minnie56 said:


> I booked 6 flights this past Tuesday for various November dates with AC--total cost $283 round trip ..4 -YYZ-MCO and a few to MIA and FLL for $321 round trip.
> 
> Pretty good I'd say!



That is a wonderful deal!  Wish I could find as cheap direct from Ottawa .


----------



## The Lorax

minnie56 said:


> I booked 6 flights this past Tuesday for various November dates with AC--total cost $283 round trip ..4 -YYZ-MCO and a few to MIA and FLL for $321 round trip.
> 
> Pretty good I'd say!



Those are excellent rates - if AC had more of these type of rates, more of us would fly from our local airports rather than heading stateside!  

The only time I fly from Canada is when travelling on business.


----------



## mulan1123

souris said:


> That is a wonderful deal!  Wish I could find as cheap direct from Ottawa .



I'm from Ottawa and flying direct to Orlando via WestJet for $530. We could do cheaper with layovers but direct is only a 3.5 hour flight. But I totally understand about getting cheaper direct flights ANYWHERE from Ottawa.


----------



## badiggio

My daughter is flying direct from Ottawa with Westjet in january for 440.I usually take the 6 am flight with United with a connection in either newark or Washington and get there around 11 am with the whole day ahead,and pay within 325 to 350 return.At this price and convenience ,I find no reason to go anywhere else.After expenses for gas ,accomodations and time travelling to and from a location in the States,it cheaper and more convenient to fly from ottawa,unless you're a large group.Syracuse is not as close as people seem to think and the direct flights with westjet are usually in the late afternoon getting in orlando around 7:30.


----------



## souris

We did take the earlier flight with connections... While it does get in early, with very young ones in tow waking up at 2:30am and having to lug them around for a connecting flight is not worth it.  Maybe with older children of an adults only trip.  This will be our first time from Rochester.  We did have to think hard about the 4-5 hour drive and if it was worth the savings.  Might be our last time from this airport depending on our experience.

My mother is leaving from Timmins, Ontario for 730$!!!  That after a 2 hour drive to the airport.  We are lucky to have so many large airports nearby!


----------



## ph-mtl

souris said:


> That is a wonderful deal!  Wish I could find as cheap direct from Ottawa .



That is a awesome deal.  I checked ac today and for the same fright that we paid $870.00 for Two is Now over $1,700.  We thought of flying out of Burlington or Plattsburg but Burlington is over 2 Hour drive and Plattsburg is
about  hour.  We live 10 minutes from YUL so we decided to go with AC  direct from YUL.  We always budget $900 for Air Fare so we are still within
what we wanted to spend.


----------



## mulan1123

badiggio said:


> My daughter is flying direct from Ottawa with Westjet in january for 440.I usually take the 6 am flight with United with a connection in either newark or Washington and get there around 11 am with the whole day ahead,and pay within 325 to 350 return.At this price and convenience ,I find no reason to go anywhere else.After expenses for gas ,accomodations and time travelling to and from a location in the States,it cheaper and more convenient to fly from ottawa,unless you're a large group.Syracuse is not as close as people seem to think and the direct flights with westjet are usually in the late afternoon getting in orlando around 7:30.



I agree with you there for not worth driving to and from the US. My manager was going on a Disney cruise back in January and was thinking of flying to Buffalo with two small children...that's about 7-8 hour drive both way...plus parking, hotel, gas, not worth it he said.......


----------



## jpessa

mulan1123 said:
			
		

> I agree with you there for not worth driving to and from the US. My manager was going on a Disney cruise back in January and was thinking of flying to Buffalo with two small children...that's about 7-8 hour drive both way...plus parking, hotel, gas, not worth it he said.......



Yes it's really about how far you are and your family situation. For me, it's 45 minutes to Pearson or 90 minutes to Buffalo and I have Nexus so even with a small child it's worth it.


----------



## souris

And probably depends on what you think is a long car ride!  We have driven from northern Ontario 3 times to Disney..  30 wonderful hours of driving!  My hometown is a 12 hour drive (or 1000$ plane ride).  So we are used to long car rides with the little ones.  In the end it comes down to budget for us.  I have an irrational fear of flying, so we avoid connecting flights.  For a 4-5 hour drive we are saving about 1200$.  Even with gas, hotel and parking we are saving big!  With that extra money we've upgraded resorts .  It's worth it for our family.  Every situation is different.


----------



## dennise

April 9-20 direct from YHZ $525. , no bag fees.


----------



## Cdn Mickey

ph-mtl said:


> Flying from Montreal Oct 15th with Direct Flights to MCO Air Canada. Two Adults $870.00 All Taxes.  Had Seen a Seat sale Awhile ago and booked right away.


What about the baggage fees Air Canada charges?
$55 round trip per bag


----------



## roxazul

I checked everyday and though maybe I would not find a cheap flight for our end of october vacation.... I was hoping for last minute or something...

Well I saw the prices went down today on Southwest and booked right away   I got directs flights (3hours flight) from Manchester, NH for 519$US (for both of us) There are probably some cheaper fares but those flight times are just perfect.

Even with the 4 hour-drive and hotel it's worth it for us because I would never find such good flights from YUL.


----------



## GeocacherDad

We fly out of Syracuse, NY direct to Orlando via JetBlue.  Family of 4 for around $1200US if you are careful with your days.

This will be our second time doing this (Oct 2010 and Nov 2013).  Syracuse is about a 3 hour drive for us in Ottawa but is worth it.
*-Customs-in-the-Car:* much easier/quicker than airport customs I find
*-Airport Parking:* $8-10/day outdoor/garage, quite reasonable 
*-Magic Express in Orlando:* since we've already done customs we just get off the plane and get on the bus, luggage "magically" shows up in the hotel room
*-Customs Exemption:* Since we've been away for a week we have a large customs exemption and usually do some shopping in Syracuse/Watertown on our way down/back and don't have to worry about fitting that in our airplane luggage weight allowance.
*-Afternoon flight in the fall:* Flight leaves/returns around 4PM so we are in no rush to wake up in the morning.  We get to Disney around 8PM, have a quick supper and swim then wake up fresh the next day ready to go (and with an extra set of meal credits as we book free dining plan dates).  I usually book an extra day for the trip since there is no park time on arrival/departure days . (9 trip days but only ordered 7 park days worth of tickets).
*-Fall Driving is still good:* Not too worried about having to drive through a snow storm.  Might be a little trickier to do this Jan->Mar.

I really recommend this option for people in the Ottawa, ON area to avoid some of the high cost of flying out of Canada or having to transfer through Toronto.


----------



## ph-mtl

Cdn Mickey said:


> What about the baggage fees Air Canada charges?
> $55 round trip per bag



 The $870 included baggage and taxes.   17 more days and we
will be there


----------



## mommymanda

OP popping in again.  I'm enjoying seeing all the prices it is giving me a good idea of what is to come.  I see some of the discount sites (expedia at least) now has my dates and so far listing from Detroit at $275each.   I just wish I could book right away before they jump up...but can't do anything until early December when hubby knows his holidays. Than have to decide if we book everything at rack rate to be sure of flights coordinating, or book flights first at the deal and wait until a Disney discount comes up in order to get that.


----------



## Aliceacc

mommymanda said:


> OP popping in again.  I'm enjoying seeing all the prices it is giving me a good idea of what is to come.  I see some of the discount sites (expedia at least) now has my dates and so far listing from Detroit at $275each.   I just wish I could book right away before they jump up...but can't do anything until early December when hubby knows his holidays. Than have to decide if we book everything at rack rate to be sure of flights coordinating, or book flights first at the deal and wait until a Disney discount comes up in order to get that.



Book it all once you have airfare, so you're sure you have a room. Any discounts can be applied later.

Also, keep an eye on baggage fees; they can make a huge difference in what you actually pay.  http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/blog/3801089/airline-fees-us-carriers-updated/


----------



## souris

mommymanda said:


> OP popping in again.  I'm enjoying seeing all the prices it is giving me a good idea of what is to come.  I see some of the discount sites (expedia at least) now has my dates and so far listing from Detroit at $275each.   I just wish I could book right away before they jump up...but can't do anything until early December when hubby knows his holidays. Than have to decide if we book everything at rack rate to be sure of flights coordinating, or book flights first at the deal and wait until a Disney discount comes up in order to get that.



We always book our flights months before our room.  I look up at past promotions...  Read up on the DIS to see when people think promotions are coming up.  If you book a package ahead of time you have to call to make changes...  When the fall free dining came up , people were on the phone for hours to make changes to their reservation.  You can book a new reservation online at midnight (usually)...  They have a select number of rooms at some resorts set aside for promotions.  You cannot simply add a promotion to your room...  There has to be another room at your resort with the promotion.  Maybe I am missing something, but I don't see any advantage to booking the room at the same time as air faire.  I guess if you had your heart set at a specific resort/room category...


----------



## OnceUponATime15

I'm flying out of Toronto to MCO the first week in December...

I spent alot of time finding my flights, I refuse to pay more for the flights then for the entire Disney vacation package. lol.

I am flying down with West Jet and returning with Air Canada.
Both airlines had seat discount promos about a week ago. 30% off in both cases...

My cost for 2 adults was $617 Canadian  or $308 per person - all taxes and service charges included.  Direct flights.  Leaving YYZ early morning... then Leaving MCO late in the evening (to maximize my time at WDW)

Sign up for email notifications with Airlines or follow them on Twitter -- the deals will find you, you just need to check frequently.


----------



## torontodisneyfan

I live in Toronto but never fly out of Pearson... it is too expensive!

I just bought 2 direct (round trip) tickets on Jet Blue for May 2014 for $260.00 per person

I love Jet Blue.. free unlimited snacks and drinks, free seat back TV, new planes....


----------



## mommymanda

torontodisneyfan said:


> I live in Toronto but never fly out of Pearson... it is too expensive!
> 
> I just bought 2 direct (round trip) tickets on Jet Blue for May 2014 for $260.00 per person
> 
> I love Jet Blue.. free unlimited snacks and drinks, free seat back TV, new planes....



   I keep checking Jet Blue and I believe West jet as they both at least include the luggage fees in the ticket price, but neither have my dates open yet.



OnceUponATime15 said:


> I'm flying out of Toronto to MCO the first week in December...
> 
> I spent alot of time finding my flights, I refuse to pay more for the flights then for the entire Disney vacation package. lol.
> 
> I am flying down with West Jet and returning with Air Canada.
> Both airlines had seat discount promos about a week ago. 30% off in both cases...
> 
> My cost for 2 adults was $617 Canadian  or $308 per person - all taxes and service charges included.  Direct flights.  Leaving YYZ early morning... then Leaving MCO late in the evening (to maximize my time at WDW)
> 
> Sign up for email notifications with Airlines or follow them on Twitter -- the deals will find you, you just need to check frequently.



  That is almost bearable for the convenience and hours, as the lowest I've seen so far is $255+fees.  So for $308with fees we'd be close to the same if not still less.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mommymanda said:


> I keep checking Jet Blue and I believe West jet as they both at least include the luggage fees in the ticket price, but neither have my dates open yet.
> 
> That is almost bearable for the convenience and hours, as the lowest I've seen so far is $255+fees.  So for $308with fees we'd be close to the same if not still less.



When traveling in Dec/Jan/Feb and sometimes even March.. If I can avoid the usually convenient drive to BUF in a possible snow storm or lake effect storm then that's the priority 
The seat sales this time actually matched the prices on AirTran, Southwest & Jet Blue for the same dates within $20 return - in my favour! 

If I can fly out of YYZ at the prices I was able to get this time - I feel like I've won the lottery!!


----------



## One Hit Wonder

I can't remember if I've posted this already in this thread but...

If you're flying out of Buffalo and planning on renting a car upon arrival, you may as well fly out of the Niagara Falls, NY airport on Allegiant.  It flies into Sanford Airport direct (about 45 min from Disney World) and tickets are regularly $145.00 round trip, taxes included.  By far the cheapest flights around.

No Magical Express from Sanford though, so that's why I mentioned the renting the car thing.


----------



## redrosesix

I keep checking for our dates in February, and they're still the most expensive I've ever seen them.  Hoping there will be specials so I can book around Dec 1st -- there usually are, but I usually don't have my act together and we wait til January.  I'd like to get all of that done early this year.


----------



## shaycamp21

March 5-12 BUF to MCO 1528.50 for 5 of us. We used Visa points for this flight so it actually only cost us the taxes and there were cheaper flights on our dates but since we were using points we chose the exact times we wanted.


----------



## petbren

shaycamp21 said:


> March 5-12 BUF to MCO 1528.50 for 5 of us. We used Visa points for this flight so it actually only cost us the taxes and there were cheaper flights on our dates but since we were using points we chose the exact times we wanted.



Same dates as us.
March 5-depart 7:30am
March 12-depart 2:25pm

You?


----------



## shaycamp21

petbren said:


> Same dates as us.
> March 5-depart 7:30am
> March 12-depart 2:25pm
> 
> You?



For us: March 5 depart: 8:55 am
           March 12 depart: 6:35 pm I was hoping to book the 2:25pm but by the time my work had approved my vacation leave the price for that flight (and all other direct flights) had really jumped (and I wanted our Visa points to cover the cost) so I had to take the next best thing which was a flight with 1 stop which kind of sucks but at least we don't have to change planes.


----------



## Pinkgurlshubby

mommymanda said:


> We will most likely fly out of Detroit, unless by some miracle Toronto (or better yet London) offers an amazing deal.
> 
> I am in the serious planning stage.  I will be booking October for our trip August 2014.
> 
> Right now I can't even get estimate prices for flights as they are not open to book that far ahead (nor do I have set dates until DH gets his holiday approval for next year).
> 
> I know when scanning around earlier this year tickets ran around $260 round before all the fees.
> 
> Was that the average this year?  Tips to finding the best price (I've seen the erase cookies tip)?   Best website to use and find deals?


We paid 1600 for 4 YYZ-MCO for December with westjet. London was there but not much of a price difference and on;y had Friday flights. Sure enough I saw a 400 dollar price drop but our plans are already made and hotels booked etc we just don't feel like changing now.
5 years ago we flew on Air tran Detroit-MCO for 1100 plus 100 for parking and gas.


----------



## mommymanda

Posters keep commenting that they signed up for email notifications. Can someone please direct me into the direction of which sites do this?  I have to admit I am kind of tired of jumping onto booking buddy every few days to check for a price change (especially since some are going up).  I would love to just get an email saying "found this deal".   Is that an option anywhere?


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mommymanda said:


> Posters keep commenting that they signed up for email notifications. Can someone please direct me into the direction of which sites do this?  I have to admit I am kind of tired of jumping onto booking buddy every few days to check for a price change (especially since some are going up).  I would love to just get an email saying "found this deal".   Is that an option anywhere?




I love a good deal & will search til I find them.. lol! 

If you are on twitter you will often get social media deals by following airlines (Facebook too). WestJet, Air Canada,  Jetblue, Southwest (which now is combined with AirTran) etc.. You will get instant & up to date notification of sales/deals that way. 
Most airline web pages also will have a link on their homepage to any deals they are running. You will have to read through lists to find what you are seeking. 

You can also sign up for price drop notification on sites like Yapta, Kayak, Hipmunk, SeatGuru.. 

Keep an eye on Cheapflights (.ca or .com) Expedia,  prices can often change daily or even hourly in some cases. 

Last thought.. don't feel you need to stick to flying round trip with one airline. I got better flight times and prices this time by flying down on Westjet & returning on Air Canada. (my return flight on AC is 9pm & was $122 - the latest return on WJ was 2pm & cost $147 on the same day) 



PS - If you are considering leaving out of Detroit, check Spirit Airline - 8 out of 10 times they are the cheapest


----------



## OnceUponATime15

For anyone looking for the twitter locations for flight deals.. @JetBlueCheeps @ACflightoffers @WestJet @Kayak @Yapta @Flightnetwork 
 There will be a direct link to the websites on their profile page and lots of good info in their timelines


----------



## HEMI

$419+ tax = $550 pp.  
I hummed and hawed for a while and decided to go with this one b/c the times suited our family.  I would rather pay more for good flight times that go at crazy late/early times which would be a disaster for my kids.


----------



## BOTL76

We have booked our flights.

Fri May 2nd Southwest out of BUF direct to Orlando
Sun May 11th Southwest out of Orlando direct to Buffalo

For 5 of us it came to $1,249 US or 1,286 CDN

Hope that helps anyone when looking for the month of May.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

HEMI said:


> $419+ tax = $550 pp.
> I hummed and hawed for a while and decided to go with this one b/c the times suited our family.  I would rather pay more for good flight times that go at crazy late/early times which would be a disaster for my kids.



Ouch.  That's high (at least for us Ontarians).  Which part of Canada are you flying from?


----------



## souris

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> Ouch.  That's high (at least for us Ontarians).  Which part of Canada are you flying from?



High for southern Ontarians... Lol. My mom in the north is paying over 700$.  Anything less would be a steal!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

souris said:


> High for southern Ontarians... Lol. My mom in the north is paying over 700$.  Anything less would be a steal!



  Owie.


----------



## Tiggs14

We're flying out of Buffalo on JetBlue

11/14 BUF to MCO non-stop 8:00am flight
11/21 MCO to BUF non-stop 6:45pm flight

$919.20 for 4


----------



## drag n' fly

It always hovers around the 3 grand mark for the five of us to fly to Orlando. We are making our 12th trip next week. Thanks god for credit card points


----------



## Nutbean

We booked April 24, 2013 for our Sept 8-16, 2013 trip. 

Airline: Southwest
Airport: Rochester, NY
Flight: Non-stop, direct
Departure: ROC Sept 8 at 2:50pm, arriving MCO Sept 8 at 5:35pm, 
Return: MCO Sept 16 at 1:50pm, arriving ROC Sept 16 at 4:25pm
Cost: $179.80 US per person (roundtrip, taxes and fees included)

While researching airfare, I made a note that as of Feb 7, 2013 we could have booked non-stop direct flights with Jetblue Sept 8-16 out of Syracuse (an hour closer for us) for $169.80 US per person taxes and fees included but couldn't commit at that time since we didn't know if free dining was going to be offered or not for our dates.


----------



## minnie56

I'm over Buffalo..that's where I fly when departing the US.
I find many air fares with AC and WJ..$300 ish...pp and no drive-parking-border. And I get points.

Works for me!


----------



## princessap

minnie56 said:


> I'm over Buffalo..that's where I fly when departing the US.
> I find many air fares with AC and WJ..$300 ish...pp and no drive-parking-border. And I get points.
> 
> Works for me!



I wish I could find those prices! Buffalo will do until Toronto is cheaper!


----------



## minnie56

I find them for most of my flights..but I book ahead. That helps..


----------



## princessap

minnie56 said:


> I find them for most of my flights..but I book ahead. That helps..



do you mind me asking who you book with? I am looking for 11 months out and they are still crazy high!
I would rather fly Toronto as it is more convenient!


----------



## minnie56

I book myself - Air Canada and Westjet are my 'Go to's' though WJ with the stop in LGA not so much! I like non stops..

I just poke around, a lot.


----------



## princessap

minnie56 said:


> I book myself - Air Canada and Westjet are my 'Go to's' though WJ with the stop in LGA not so much! I like non stops..
> 
> I just poke around, a lot.



I look all the time but still cannot beat the prices out of Buffalo, and I try to do it out of toronto....will keep trying, thanks


----------



## princessap

I just checked west jet and AC and they were both $2300


----------



## princessap

Nutbean said:


> We booked April 24, 2013 for our Sept 8-16, 2013 trip.
> 
> Airline: Southwest
> Airport: Rochester, NY
> Flight: Non-stop, direct
> Departure: ROC Sept 8 at 2:50pm, arriving MCO Sept 8 at 5:35pm,
> Return: MCO Sept 16 at 1:50pm, arriving ROC Sept 16 at 4:25pm
> Cost: $179.80 US per person (roundtrip, taxes and fees included)
> 
> While researching airfare, I made a note that as of Feb 7, 2013 we could have booked non-stop direct flights with Jetblue Sept 8-16 out of Syracuse (an hour closer for us) for $169.80 US per person taxes and fees included but couldn't commit at that time since we didn't know if free dining was going to be offered or not for our dates.



I am looking for September 2014, do you remember when the flights were released for september dates this year? thank you!


----------



## minnie56

Are you a little flexible? Sometimes a day can make a difference...
And flights go up and down in a day too.
It's annoying..but I play along and most of the time snag something I consider good!

Hang in there..


----------



## dsneygirl

princessap said:


> I am looking for September 2014, do you remember when the flights were released for september dates this year? thank you!




We booked in April for Sept 2013.  For 3 pp was $575 from BUF non-stop on SW.


----------



## princessap

dsneygirl said:


> We booked in April for Sept 2013.  For 3 pp was $575 from BUF non-stop on SW.



thats a great price!!! What days of the week did u fly?? we r looking at a sunday to monday.


----------



## Jaspity

We booked through united when they had a seat sale in August for early November. With baggage, it will be ~$1300 for 3 of us (packing the kid's stuff in our bags...).  West jet would have cost us over double for a direct flight...  YYC to MCO.  Wish we had a big US airport close by.


----------



## dsneygirl

princessap said:


> thats a great price!!! What days of the week did u fly?? we r looking at a sunday to monday.




We initially booked Wed-Wed, then bumped it back to Sun-Wed and had to pay another $30-$40 still right about $200 pp. I think parking was $75 for 10 days.


----------



## Harlie

It will cost our family of 5 3500 minimum (found a good Westjet deal if we flex our days) to fly YQR TO MCO. (Round trip)

If we drive from Regina to Minneapolis (13 hours apx) fuel cost $ 500 apx -  sleep/park'n fly cost apx $300 and fly southwest msp to MCO cost is $1800 and we are still saving $1000 

If we fly with spirit airlines msp to MCO it will cost 1200. We will save 1600 !!!! Soooo worth it!! So worth the 13 hour drive.


----------



## roscoepc1

Flying from Detroit, May 10-17, 2014. Spirit was the lowest by far, including 3 checked bags for the 5 of us, it came to $1467.00. Any other airline was well over the $300 per person mark. Toronto was more than double.


----------



## minnie56

I'm often wary of so many US carriers ...especially Spirit 
http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/11/pf/airline-complaints/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## DisneyFleet

We are flying Southwest BUF to MCO Monday to Tuesday  (Oct. 20-28) for four people was $896 US ($1020 cdn) plus around $130 for park, sleep and fly the night before. Much, much cheaper than Air Canada or Westjet. I would much prefer this option than paying over two grand out of Toronto and driving a couple hours drive to Buffalo.


----------



## KaLyn

minnie56 said:


> I'm often wary of so many US carriers ...especially Spirit  http://money.cnn.com/2014/04/11/pf/airline-complaints/index.html?hpt=hp_t2



You're not alone.  I'm in the US and I refuse to use Spirit.


----------



## roscoepc1

We have several friends who JUST used them and they were very happy with them....we literally couldn't afford any of the other *choices* this time around.


----------



## Hockeyfan17

We also paid $896 for 4 of us to fly BUF to MCO, August 19-26. We love flying out of Buffalo. Gives us an opportunity to do a little shopping and going through customs in the car is a breeze. Also allows us to check in to our flight right at our WDW resort.


----------



## LittleFlounder

For our upcoming trip Aug 17-24, I paid $275 USD per person with Southwest out of Buffalo ($350 CDN). We've never flown from Buffalo, but I couldn't find anything less than $500 per person out of Toronto, so it'll be worth the drive over the border to save the $$$.


----------



## DisneyFleet

LittleFlounder said:


> For our upcoming trip Aug 17-24, I paid $275 USD per person with Southwest out of Buffalo ($350 CDN). We've never flown from Buffalo, but I couldn't find anything less than $500 per person out of Toronto, so it'll be worth the drive over the border to save the $$$.



You are going to love the Buffalo airport compared to Pearson. So small and quiet and for the amount of money you save, completely worth it.


----------



## DISNEY180

We are flying out of Buffalo Aug 20 -29 by Southwest for $700  for the 2 of us. We took Early Check in for $50 so we don't have to do check in they will do it for us.


----------



## Aminiman

DW and I are flying down May 8-16 on JetBlue, in the "even more" section.  $310 USD return each via BUF.

When I booked, these flights were $200 pp less than flying out of Toronto, and I get more legroom... I'm 6'4", so that's a win/win for me.  DW isn't thrilled about the 2 hour drive to BUF, but I managed to convince her.  The price difference is more than enough to cover the rental car for our trip, which I love for getting to DTD etc...


----------



## fatty4iz

Just booked flights for March Break 2015 out of Pearson with Air Transat, 440.00 return all taxes and fees included. Was planning on SW out of Buffalo but when I saw these flights I thought I better grab them now.


----------



## OnceUponATime15

fatty4iz said:


> Just booked flights for March Break 2015 out of Pearson with Air Transat, 440.00 return all taxes and fees included. Was planning on SW out of Buffalo but when I saw these flights I thought I better grab them now.



That's awesome! And now you won't have to worry about blizzards or lake effect storms in Buffalo playing havoc with your plans..


----------



## OnceUponATime15

About 5 weeks ago I booked my return flights for August (nonstop) MCO/YYZ at a cost of $262 per person all taxes & fees incl. on AC.  Today while checking for flights down to MCO. I checked out return flight - it has jumped to $448 a person!!  

Today I'm glad I listened to my inner voice/instincts back in March...


----------



## minnie56

That's great!
I find if you plan ahead ...you can grab something from YYZ for under $300 pp
Good for you!


----------



## MidnightParade

I booked the morning that South West released their October dates and we are flying Buffalo to Orlando for $271 USD per person round trip, after exchange and mastercards forex came to $309 CAD each. This includes the early bird check in as well. 

Very excited to try flying out of Buffalo, never done it before. Saving about $250-$300 which includes the gas and overnight hotel. Looking forward to no customs line at Pearson! Or needing to arrive 3 hours beforehand!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

minnie56 said:


> That's great! I find if you plan ahead ...you can grab something from YYZ for under $300 pp Good for you!



So true!


----------



## DISNEY180

OnceUponATime15 said:


> About 5 weeks ago I booked my return flights for August (nonstop) MCO/YYZ at a cost of $262 per person all taxes & fees incl. on AC.  Today while checking for flights down to MCO. I checked out return flight - it has jumped to $448 a person!!
> 
> Today I'm glad I listened to my inner voice/instincts back in March...



Wow that is a great price!!!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

DISNEY180 said:


> Wow that is a great price!!!



It's still high for a one way flight.. $262 is better then $448.  But I still need to book my flights down... UGH.


----------



## dis_guy

A bit off topic but I'm sure glad we don't have to book anything from YEG to MCO soon. The prices for our spring break season are just coming up and I sure don't see anything like the prices we got last year. We do hope to go in Nov 2015 so maybe we'll be lucky by then, or fuel prices will make flying prohibitive!


----------



## kg66

We live in the Windsor area so we usually fly out of Detroit (DTW) but costs were ridiculous this time around. SW was $1320 with stopovers both ways, and Spirit was $900 before bags, so add another $120 at least. Last week I checked out Flint Airport (FLN) and SW was $992 direct both ways  for the 4 of us. Booked that baby I did Economy parking is $27 for the week, and it's only 35 mins farther than Detroit Metro for us.


----------



## Craigdarroch

Just booked Victoria to Orlando return... $848.00 per person and we were lucky to get that deal. Airlines assume that most people in the west travel to mostly California, Mexico, or Hawaii... so they rarely, if ever, discount Orlando. Wish they would realize it's not 1970 anymore and that people DO fly from the westcoast to WDW.


----------



## dis_guy

Craigdarroch said:


> Just booked Victoria to Orlando return... $848.00 per person and we were lucky to get that deal. Airlines assume that most people in the west travel to mostly California, Mexico, or Hawaii... so they rarely, if ever, discount Orlando. Wish they would realize it's not 1970 anymore and that people DO fly from the westcoast to WDW.



I hear ya! From Edmonton Orlando is supposedly a special fare on United but the prices I've been seeing lately are "special" all right. You can still get sub $500 fares here and there but for a spring break trip we need to go on Fri or Sat and those days are $800-$900 pp!

We've flown during Christmas/New Years peak season and never paid that much.


----------



## Craigdarroch

dis_guy said:


> I hear ya! From Edmonton Orlando is supposedly a special fare on United but the prices I've been seeing lately are "special" all right. You can still get sub $500 fares here and there but for a spring break trip we need to go on Fri or Sat and those days are $800-$900 pp!
> 
> We've flown during Christmas/New Years peak season and never paid that much.



Yep... it's just silly. I suppose it has to do with volume, but until they make Orlando a regular routing in the west, people will continue to choose Disneyland over WDW as it's so much cheaper. They don't realize the route could expand if they just made it a bit more affordable and did a bit of PR work on it.


----------



## dis_guy

Craigdarroch said:


> Yep... it's just silly. I suppose it has to do with volume, but until they make Orlando a regular routing in the west, people will continue to choose Disneyland over WDW as it's so much cheaper. They don't realize the route could expand if they just made it a bit more affordable and did a bit of PR work on it.



I'd think that United would be concerned as American has just started a nonstop from YEG to DFW with good connections to, well, just about everywhere. Maybe they're just happy running the "oilman's express" between Edmonton and Houston? 

My sister recently flew on AA through DFW and she says they are using really nice new planes on that route. Might have to go back to Delta through MSP, though I really prefer making any needed connections south of the snow belt for winter/spring trips. 

Our next expected trip is still a long ways off so I guess time will tell.


----------



## DISNEY180

OnceUponATime15 said:


> It's still high for a one way flight.. $262 is better then $448.  But I still need to book my flights down... UGH.



Oops sorry I thought that was return


----------



## Dimples1973ca

Our dates are August 19-30.

2 adults 2 children $1708. Out of Halifax.

My max is $500.00 per person so I was happy to get the $1700. for the four of us.


----------



## dennise

Geat price for four!


----------



## DISNEY180

Dimples1973ca said:


> Our dates are August 19-30.
> 
> 2 adults 2 children $1708. Out of Halifax.
> 
> My max is $500.00 per person so I was happy to get the $1700. for the four of us.



We are going to be there from Aug 20th to 29

If you haven't seen the August thread come on over and join us

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3131293


----------



## amberg93

For next week we're flying out of Newark so the pricing was really cheap with JetBlue. 

However, in September we're flying out of Montreal Trudeau with Air Canada Rouge and it was like $375 a person or something close to that round trip.


----------



## KNovacovschi

$470 US roundtrip total for 2 adults, Sept 27-Oct 4. We are flying from Buffalo on JetBlue. We booked the day our dates opened and I'm glad cause the same trip now would be around $700 US.


----------



## iceprincesskcl

$924 round trip!  3 Adults Jet Blue Direct Syracuse to Orlando! August 31st to Sept 7th


----------



## maplesuga

$645 for two adults, one kid (who of course pays full price), direct from and to Buffalo on JetBlue, September 13-20. I also booked the day out day was opened which is awesome because those exact tickets are now $1350 for the three of us. That would put it outside our range and we'd have to reconsider the trip. 

Of course I check every few days to make sure I got the best deal.


----------



## DisneyFleet

I originally booked October 20-28 Buffalo to Orlando on Southwest for $896.00 USD for 4 that I thought was a great price however,  we changed our dates due to free dining. I still managed to get a great price. For September 22-30 for 4 on the same route, same airline was $872.00 USD. Cheers to saving money


----------



## Cdn Mickey

Patiently waiting for September 5/6 to 12/13 flights from Toronto, for 12
Last time we grabbed $355 per person, hoping for $400 Max
Fingers crossed


----------



## VicMom

I haven't booked our flights yet (Victoria to DL- preferring to fly out of SNA over LAX any day) for Sept 14-19th.  But the prices still seem high at $581pp (for 3 of us).  We could go out of Seattle for $381 but by the time we add on the ferry, an extra nights hotel, gas, extra meals (my outlet mall shopping problem ) it wouldn't end up being any cheaper for us.  

So I keep waiting and hoping.


----------



## Craigdarroch

VicMom said:


> I haven't booked our flights yet (Victoria to DL- preferring to fly out of SNA over LAX any day) for Sept 14-19th.  But the prices still seem high at $581pp (for 3 of us).  We could go out of Seattle for $381 but by the time we add on the ferry, an extra nights hotel, gas, extra meals (my outlet mall shopping problem ) it wouldn't end up being any cheaper for us.
> 
> So I keep waiting and hoping.



Yeah, the lowest I see for those dates is around $480 pp.

Do you have the Alaska Airlines Mastercard? 
We signed on and got an instant 20,000 miles (another 5000 and you already have a free trip for one person).
Plus, you get one companion fare a year... so if your fare was $581 for one person, the second person only pays $100 for their fare for a total of $681 (or 340.50 per person). 
It has definitely made our travel to both WDW and DL much cheaper every year.

I can't tolerate the ferry anymore, or the drive to SEA, or the extra night in a hotel near Seatac... it's worth the extra $$'s to fly out of YYJ. Having a companion fare makes it so much more affordable and less stressful.


----------



## VicMom

Craigdarroch said:


> Yeah, the lowest I see for those dates is around $480 pp.
> 
> Do you have the Alaska Airlines Mastercard?
> We signed on and got an instant 20,000 miles (another 5000 and you already have a free trip for one person).
> Plus, you get one companion fare a year... so if your fare was $581 for one person, the second person only pays $100 for their fare for a total of $681 (or 340.50 per person).
> It has definitely made our travel to both WDW and DL much cheaper every year.
> 
> I can't tolerate the ferry anymore, or the drive to SEA, or the extra night in a hotel near Seatac... it's worth the extra $$'s to fly out of YYJ. Having a companion fare makes it so much more affordable and less stressful.



Interesting to know... Thanks.

I wouldn't mind the drive to Seattle so much if it was just DH and myself.  But add in the kiddo (3.5 in September and he has autism) and it's just too much for all of us-the long drive after flying and then racing for the ferry.  No thanks.


----------



## Craigdarroch

VicMom said:


> Interesting to know... Thanks.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the drive to Seattle so much if it was just DH and myself.  But add in the kiddo (3.5 in September and he has autism) and it's just too much for all of us-the long drive after flying and then racing for the ferry.  No thanks.



I hear ya... we feel the same and we don't even have children, so I can imagine how exhausting it would be with a little one. Bless your wee boy and I hope you all have the very best time in DL!


----------



## VicMom

Thanks.  While I'm sure we'll have some challenges and moments, I know that we'll  have fun.


DS has been practicing dancing with Mickey Mouse for the character breakfast in the one in Paradise Pier (name is escaping me).  Amazing since before this he wouldn't dance at all and now he gets up and jumps and dances and shakes his bum.  Whether he does when we're there will be left to be seen but at least he's doing it now.  

And he'll tell you that he wants to give Tinkerbell a hug and he gets to see Lightning McQueen and Mater and go for a ride with Mater's baby Tractors.  And he keeps telling us that Chip has a brown nose like a chocolate chip so he can tell them apart so I don't have to worry if I can't tell who is Chip and who is Dale.  He cracks me up some days.


----------



## Cdnsar81

DisneyFleet said:


> I originally booked October 20-28 Buffalo to Orlando on Southwest for $896.00 USD for 4 that I thought was a great price however,  we changed our dates due to free dining. I still managed to get a great price. For September 22-30 for 4 on the same route, same airline was $872.00 USD. Cheers to saving money



Me and my kids will be leaving from Buffalo on the same date!  Wonder if we are on the same flight? lol
I just booked for Sept 22-Sept 29 for $948 for 4 ppl


----------



## KeroKero

Just booked Oct 28-Nov 8 on West Jet for $457 out of Toronto.  I was content that it was under $500 with taxes


----------



## Craigdarroch

VicMom said:


> Thanks.  While I'm sure we'll have some challenges and moments, I know that we'll  have fun.
> 
> 
> DS has been practicing dancing with Mickey Mouse for the character breakfast in the one in Paradise Pier (name is escaping me).  Amazing since before this he wouldn't dance at all and now he gets up and jumps and dances and shakes his bum.  Whether he does when we're there will be left to be seen but at least he's doing it now.
> 
> And he'll tell you that he wants to give Tinkerbell a hug and he gets to see Lightning McQueen and Mater and go for a ride with Mater's baby Tractors.  And he keeps telling us that Chip has a brown nose like a chocolate chip so he can tell them apart so I don't have to worry if I can't tell who is Chip and who is Dale.  He cracks me up some days.



We adore Paradise Pier! I think that's the "Surf's Up" breakfast... I hope he gets to dance his little booty off 

He sounds precious... I'm sure it makes your heart swell to see him so excited. Bring back some pics to share!


----------



## Craigdarroch

Wow... both of those prices from ONT are amazing! Wish it were that reasonable from the Left Coast.


----------



## DisneyFleet

Cdnsar81 said:


> Me and my kids will be leaving from Buffalo on the same date!  Wonder if we are on the same flight? lol
> I just booked for Sept 22-Sept 29 for $948 for 4 ppl



What a small world Cdnsar81. What time is your flight?


----------



## Cdnsar81

DisneyFleet said:


> What a small world Cdnsar81. What time is your flight?



It leaves at 8:05am. Is that yours?


----------



## DisneyFleet

Yes we must be on the same flight down  what a small world.


----------



## VicMom

Well it looks like if we can change our days and go and come back one day early (not a big deal and the hotel reservation can be changed as the room is available), we can get our flight for a better rate.  So it will be (gulp) $1505 taxes and fees in from Victoria to John Wayne for the 3 of us.  Still stupidly expensive but (since the one day later rate had gone up to over $1800) that's a bit better.


----------



## dsneygirl

VicMom said:


> I haven't booked our flights yet (Victoria to DL- preferring to fly out of SNA over LAX any day) for Sept 14-19th.  But the prices still seem high at $581pp (for 3 of us).  We could go out of Seattle for $381 but by the time we add on the ferry, an extra nights hotel, gas, extra meals (my outlet mall shopping problem ) it wouldn't end up being any cheaper for us.
> 
> So I keep waiting and hoping.




We just booked Buffalo-SD-LAX-BUF for $450 pp but my DH's were free on SW points so not too bad.

For fun we priced out MCO-BUF that same week and it was $220 pp.  But we are going twice as far.  Changing plans in PHX.


----------



## Jeffan1ca

$218 non stop return pp.  Dec 3 - 12.


----------



## Cottager

Jeffan1ca said:


> $218 non stop return pp.  Dec 3 - 12.



Did you get the Early Bird Check-in for $12.50 each way?  It's almost a necessity now with Southwest if you want to guarantee that your family will sit together.  Therefore, your total price is $243.  

JetBlue has the same non-stop flight from Buffalo to Orlando for $218 but advanced seat selection is included in that price along with 1 free checked bag each and a personalized Direct TV in each seat.  I always go with JetBlue for the extras when they are the same price as Southwest.  It's nice having an actual seat number assigned in advance and a TV to watch. 

We need competition back in Buffalo!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Cottager said:


> Did you get the Early Bird Check-in for $12.50 each way?  It's almost a necessity now with Southwest if you want to guarantee that your family will sit together.  Therefore, your total price is $243.  JetBlue has the same non-stop flight from Buffalo to Orlando for $218 but advanced seat selection is included in that price along with 1 free checked bag each and a personalized Direct TV in each seat.  I always go with JetBlue for the extras when they are the same price as Southwest.  It's nice having an actual seat number assigned in advance and a TV to watch.  We need competition back in Buffalo!



I agree with you completely. We always flew with SW until last year. We brought JetBlue back & loved it. We went with JetBlue this year for both ways and was so happy I could pick our seats when I bought the flights. It's to much of a pain to make sure you check in exactly 24 hrs prior to your trip to make sure you get A group if your lucky. So much more relaxed this way. We also always fly out of Buffalo.


----------



## dsneygirl

Cottager said:


> Did you get the Early Bird Check-in for $12.50 each way?  It's almost a necessity now with Southwest if you want to guarantee that your family will sit together.  Therefore, your total price is $243.
> 
> JetBlue has the same non-stop flight from Buffalo to Orlando for $218 but advanced seat selection is included in that price along with 1 free checked bag each and a personalized Direct TV in each seat.  I always go with JetBlue for the extras when they are the same price as Southwest.  It's nice having an actual seat number assigned in advance and a TV to watch.
> 
> We need competition back in Buffalo!




I totally disagree.  Don't think it is a necessity at all.  We have never paid for early bird and never had an issue.  We've had 3 and 1 and 2 and 2.  No biggie.

I prefer SW for the ease of change/cancellation etc.


----------



## Cottager

dsneygirl said:


> I totally disagree.  Don't think it is a necessity at all.  We have never paid for early bird and never had an issue.  We've had 3 and 1 and 2 and 2.  No biggie.
> 
> I prefer SW for the ease of change/cancellation etc.



I agree that in the past it was never an issue, but more and more of us are feeling the pressure and buying the Early Bird Check-In as a type of insurance policy.  Everyone I know buys it now.  The increase in purchases seems to be forcing the 24 hour check-in people further towards the back of the plane.  If you're fortunate enough to be able to access the internet from work exactly at the 24 hour mark before your departure date and able to pause your vacation 24 hours before you leave Disney, then you should be fine.  Sadly, I've been delayed in checking in twice at the 24 hour mark and had to politely ask people if they would consider switching seats at the back of the plane so we could sit with our kids.  We actually paid the extra fee on our last minute trip recently and still ended up towards the back of the plane.  Although....the wife thought the situation was worsened by the large number of family boardings and those needing assistance on that flight.


----------



## Jeffan1ca

Cottager said:


> Did you get the Early Bird Check-in for $12.50 each way?  It's almost a necessity now with Southwest if you want to guarantee that your family will sit together.  Therefore, your total price is $243.
> 
> JetBlue has the same non-stop flight from Buffalo to Orlando for $218 but advanced seat selection is included in that price along with 1 free checked bag each and a personalized Direct TV in each seat.  I always go with JetBlue for the extras when they are the same price as Southwest.  It's nice having an actual seat number assigned in advance and a TV to watch.
> 
> We need competition back in Buffalo!


Yes we purchased EBCI.  With 4 adults I wasn't so much concerned with us all sitting together and an extra $50/couple it didn't put a huge dent in our wallets. Also  we'll be on the Disney Dream at the 24 hour mark and no way to do the online check in.  We also booked our Buffalo Airport park and fly hotel, with hot buffet breakfast, for $50 more than it would cost to park our car at Pearson.   Flying out of Buffalo is the way to go.   197 more days until WDW/DCL vacation.

PS.  JetBlue didn't have any direct flights for the days we were travelling


----------



## dsneygirl

Cottager said:


> I agree that in the past it was never an issue, but more and more of us are feeling the pressure and buying the Early Bird Check-In as a type of insurance policy.  Everyone I know buys it now.  The increase in purchases seems to be forcing the 24 hour check-in people further towards the back of the plane.  If you're fortunate enough to be able to access the internet from work exactly at the 24 hour mark before your departure date and able to pause your vacation 24 hours before you leave Disney, then you should be fine.  Sadly, I've been delayed in checking in twice at the 24 hour mark and had to politely ask people if they would consider switching seats at the back of the plane so we could sit with our kids.  We actually paid the extra fee on our last minute trip recently and still ended up towards the back of the plane.  Although....the wife thought the situation was worsened by the large number of family boardings and those needing assistance on that flight.



Our last flight was in Dec and we had no issues .  I'd rather do the checkin and save $100.  But every person has a different comfort level.  With 2 kids and 2 adults we only need 2 and 2 so 4 together isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## pigletto

We always get the EBCI simply because I hate flying, and feel more comfortable on an aisle and nearer to the front of the plane. It's comforting for me to sit with my family. I wouldn't die if I couldn't but I'd be a lot more tense without them to chat with and distract me. So for that reason alone, the EBCI has always been worth it.
I was disappointed today… when I went to book the Jetblue prices for our dates were very reasonable, in fact, better than I had seen for long time. But there is a very slim chance dh might have trouble with one of his vacation days and if we need to pick another week, we would have paid fees to change flights with Jetblue. Southwest got my money (more than Jetblue actually) for that reason alone. So for 4 people, non stops from Dec 13th to 23rd out of Buffalo we paid apprx $1100. One leg of one flight was booked with points.

ETA) and I just checked again.. leg we booked to MCO this morning at $156 is already up to $240


----------



## Reese

pigletto said:


> We always get the EBCI simply because I hate flying, and feel more comfortable on an aisle and nearer to the front of the plane. It's comforting for me to sit with my family. I wouldn't die if I couldn't but I'd be a lot more tense without them to chat with and distract me. So for that reason alone, the EBCI has always been worth it.
> I was disappointed today when I went to book the Jetblue prices for our dates were very reasonable, in fact, better than I had seen for long time. But there is a very slim chance dh might have trouble with one of his vacation days and if we need to pick another week, we would have paid fees to change flights with Jetblue. Southwest got my money (more than Jetblue actually) for that reason alone. So for 4 people, non stops from Dec 13th to 23rd out of Buffalo we paid apprx $1100. One leg of one flight was booked with points.
> 
> ETA) and I just checked again.. leg we booked to MCO this morning at $156 is already up to $240



I couldn't believe the fluctuations with southwest flights over the last 48 hrs.  We are travelling the same days and as I was trying to book our flights the prices were rising by the time I got to the checkout.  Today I looked and the flight I originally wanted was lower so I phoned and changed it to that one and saved a little more money, even though yesterday it was way more.  I was able to book our first leg at $104 (5% group discount) and it is up to $240
today.


----------



## Cdn Mickey

Cdn Mickey said:


> Patiently waiting for September 5/6 to 12/13 flights from Toronto, for 12
> Last time we grabbed $355 per person, hoping for $400 Max
> Fingers crossed



West Jet has a Blue Tag Thursday 4th of July deal until 2pm MT today!
30% off flights, 
We grabbed $356, $371 & $387 per family - round trip out of Toronto.

Sucks it went up $15 each time but still under $400.
If you book above flights not using the "Blue Tag" deal it rings in at $489 per person.

Thank God I checked web page in the evening, or I would have missed it.
Now just need the days to tick down!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

Gotta put my 2 cents in here ... we had tons of Airmiles in our account so ... cost was only the taxes  Also had enough to cover the rental car for 2 weeks, 2 two-day Park to Park tickets to Universal (hubby is a HP geek) AND hotel the night we arrive (flight gets in a midnight).

Have done the trek to Buffalo before to catch Southwest but don't feel comfy enough leaving the car in a parking lot for the 2 weeks this time since it is new! So catching the local airport shuttle and leaving it in the driveway!!

Hope everyone has a great holiday!!


----------



## monaleigh70

DH and I paid 616.00 for 2 nonstop return fares from Buffalo to MCO on Southwest from Nov 14-21, 2014.  That's a really great price considering other airlines from YYZ were upwards of 980.00!  And you still have to pay a baggage fee on top of that.  I also had a SW credit of 230.00 which brought the price down considerably, too.  

Depending on flight times we will drive there the night before and stay in a hotel that offers room and parking with shuttle to airport and back for less than 100.00.  We have never had a problem with parking our vehicle there, well, maybe finding it, when there is a snowfall!  If we are on a cruise then it's always the night before.


----------



## pixie_mtl

I bought two tickets end of May at $396. Flying out of Syracuse to Orlando in September (direct flight both ways)


----------



## Harlie

We just paid 1400 for 5 of us Minneapolis to Orlando with spirit airline in February!


----------



## chelseabun76

We paid over $2000 for 3 of us (taxes, etc. included), Winnipeg to MCO, non-stop both there and back with WestJet.  I hate that the flights eat up a good amount of the budget but for as few times as we go, it's worth it.   And we don't wait around for sales, we like to book all at once so that it's done and we aren't stressing about it.  I HATE flying, so non-stop is awesome for me and I would pay any price.  Now to go and get my lorazepam. lol


----------



## Disneydaddycanada

We have been flying out of buffalo the last 3 trips. We find the cost saving is way to much vs flying out of Toronto.
We paid $1100 return for 5 people.
The endless debate is when to purchase. This year we decided to pull the trigger right on the day southwest opened up the schedule for our trip Dec 6.
The kids love it as is now a tradition to go to the cheese cake factory for lunch or dinner and do a little shopping at the walden gallery mall then fly out that evening or the next day.


----------



## Daldea

We paid about 2100 with taxes for the four us (2 adults, 2 kids and 1 infant) for direct flights through WestJet flying out of Winnipeg in November. It sickens me knowing that if we drove down to minneapolis my flights would be less than half!


----------



## JCricketismyfav

We live about an hour out of Vancouver, BC. I'm on Alaska Airlines emailing list and a few weeks ago they had flight specials.

We're flying out of Seattle to Santa Ana Airport return for $528 USD for 3 people.  We'll have to stay at a hotel nearby because we leave at 6am so that'll add to the cost.  But we'll be in DL before noon.    I have no idea what hotel to stay at yet.  Any suggestions?

I agree with Disneygirl (or is it Disney Mom) that anything under $250 preferably $200 makes me happy.


----------



## chelseabun76

Daldea said:


> We paid about 2100 with taxes for the four us (2 adults, 2 kids and 1 infant) for direct flights through WestJet flying out of Winnipeg in November. It sickens me knowing that if we drove down to minneapolis my flights would be less than half!



We did debate going even from Grand Forks instead of Winnipeg, but we really really love flying with West Jet, the last time we went with them to Florida there were many on board heading to the parks and the pilot made a big deal about it and the kids were enthralled the whole time.  Also, driving to Winnipeg is 7 hours as it is, and add on another few hours really tires out my brain. lol


----------



## bitey2

Flying out of Edmonton to Orlando in October costs $456 return through United and also coming back in November for $481 return.  WestJet was around $650 return.


----------



## Xippi

$163 Round Trip....Direct flight from Portsmouth NH to Sanford Airport on Allegiant Air


----------



## peekkaboo

We paid $1650 for 2 adults and 2 kids non stop from Toronto to Orlando for november with Westjet. I booked and 5 days later got an email with promo code' could have save additional $135  I was so mad for the whole day lol


----------



## dancin Disney style

I'm in Orlando now and paid $432 for the two of us on SW, non stop flights, RT.   I booked March Break last week and paid $490 for two, non stop, RT.


----------



## JCricketismyfav

sasamong said:


> Flying from Seattle to Orlando (live in Vancouver) RT  $342 per person with SouthWest!



Wow.  Who did you book that through?


----------



## darwinsrule

dancin Disney style said:


> I'm in Orlando now and paid $432 for the two of us on SW, non stop flights, RT.   I booked March Break last week and paid $490 for two, non stop, RT.



Nice.  You really do need to jump on the fares for March Break immediately.  We had booked JB for March already since we were away last week (and SW always releases that last week of August it seems).   Paid 350 pp but that is into Fort Lauderdale for our cruise on the Wonder. Check SW earlier today and for SW flights at a similar time to our JB ones the price was $2600 for the four of us.  Our JB flights are now up to $2800, double what we paid.


----------



## ssmurphy28

We just booked Calgary to Orlando RT from January 21-31. We could have gone for just under $500.00, but we booked $510.00 per person, which is fairly good from Calgary. The slightly more expensive flights allowed us to choose better layovers and departure times!


----------



## mort1331

Just booked really last minute, next wednesday ( sept10-16) Air Canada, but its only 3 hours.
$340 return per person, had to jump and go.
Still there if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## mgroves

Haven't booked a flight yet. Waiting for a deal to come up. 

Prices so far;
WestJet - $1900+
AirCanada - $2100+

2 Adults, 3 Children


----------



## OnceUponATime15

mgroves said:


> Haven't booked a flight yet. Waiting for a deal to come up.  Prices so far; WestJet - $1900+ AirCanada - $2100+  2 Adults, 3 Children



Both Westjet & Air Canada have great seat sales on right now.   AC until midnight today.   Westjet until September 8/14


----------



## proud_canadian

Paid $1100 from YYZ to MCO for 4, plus got $50 credit to use on a hotel stay!  Got this through cheaptickets.com!  Was very happy!


----------



## dancin Disney style

proud_canadian said:


> Paid $1100 from YYZ to MCO for 4, plus got $50 credit to use on a hotel stay!  Got this through cheaptickets.com!  Was very happy!



That's probably the best deal anyone could ever get out of YYZ.


----------



## minnie56

I think if you poke around and take advantage of sales those numbers aren't uncommon. I've booked many times for under $300 pp with both AC and WJ.


----------



## devilsfan1973

We've been scopping out flights for a trip next year and prices for 2 adults and 2 children out of Ottawa on WJ and AC were over $2000. The same tickets from Syracuse are under $1100. Once we have our room booked, I won't be waiting long to grab those seats if they stay at that price.


----------



## darwinsrule

minnie56 said:


> I think if you poke around and take advantage of sales those numbers aren't uncommon. I've booked many times for under $300 pp with both AC and WJ.



Depends upon how much flexabillity you have and when you travel.  Try getting those rates for March Break from YYZ.


----------



## Sunshine25

Just booked with SW from BUF, $970 all in for 4 of us March break


----------



## greenclan67

Really? I have been watching. Buf to where?


----------



## Sunshine25

To MCO. Booked it as soon as I saw those prices



greenclan67 said:


> Really? I have been watching. Buf to where?


----------



## greenclan67

Sunshine25 said:


> To MCO. Booked it as soon as I saw those prices



Ok so you must have a different March Break then us in Ontario? Ours is the 14th to 21st, and prices are insanely high this year!


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We booked via Jetblue for May out of Syracuse.  $348 pp round trip ($174 pp each way), nonstop.   Because its Jetblue, we have one checked bag per person and seat selection included in the fare.   Other dates were available for far less cost but these were the perfect dates and great times (landing in Orlando at 9:40 am, and leaving Orlando at 7:30 pm so virtually full days at our disposal on both arrival and departure days).

We also paid an additional $40 pp each way to upgrade to Even More Space seats with Even More Speed (expedited security).


----------



## Sunshine25

We leave on March 17 and return March 26th
$113 there, $132 return


----------



## Vivig

For those monitoring prices for March Break I just booked Southwest for $177.00 per person each way = $354.00 per person BUF to FLL.  We are leaving Thursday at 5pm and returning Monday. For one day difference the price drop is worth the extra hotel night on the way back. We always travel a day ahead to ensure we are there for the cruise.


----------



## stasijane

Kansas City to Orlando Nov1-10 $285


----------



## greenclan67

Booked March Break today. Flint, mi to TPA $120.00 each way non stop.


----------



## Matrix21

Air Canada Rouge
Dec. 12, return flight Dec. 20. (Montreal to MCO)
Direct flight.

794.70$ for 2 adults. (all taxes included)


----------



## Frozen2014

peekkaboo said:


> We paid $1650 for 2 adults and 2 kids non stop from Toronto to Orlando for november with Westjet. I booked and 5 days later got an email with promo code' could have save additional $135  I was so mad for the whole day lol



Really???  Can I ask what time you are flying out????

We paid $2200 also for WestJet direct flight from Toronto, but October (and not the long weekend).  I'm amazed at the difference.  We even just checked prices now and it's gone up from what we paid.


----------



## KennedyDCL

Heading down to Port Canaveral for the Disney Fantasy cruise during March Break next year.  Booked with Air Canada back in April as soon as the flights were released.  A ridiculous price of $970 per person but we didn't want to wait for deals as these were flight times that worked perfectly for our schedule as there are 11 of us flying together.  

Of course last week Air Canada sends us all an email to say both our flights there and back have been cancelled and they moved us to a later flight on Friday not arriving until almost midnight and the flight back is at 1pm, which is pretty tight for 11 of us to get back to the MCO airport from the port to make the flight.

Needless to say we are pretty PO'd and now comes the difficulties of trying to change flights for 11 people (2 groups of 4 and 1 group of 3) and ensure we all get on the same flights.  And forget any pre-assigned seats we had book, geesh what a mess.  Thanks Air Canada!


----------



## minnie56

KennedyDCL said:


> Heading down to Port Canaveral for the Disney Fantasy cruise during March Break next year.  Booked with Air Canada back in April as soon as the flights were released.  A ridiculous price of $970 per person but we didn't want to wait for deals as these were flight times that worked perfectly for our schedule as there are 11 of us flying together.
> 
> Of course last week Air Canada sends us all an email to say both our flights there and back have been cancelled and they moved us to a later flight on Friday not arriving until almost midnight and the flight back is at 1pm, which is pretty tight for 11 of us to get back to the MCO airport from the port to make the flight.
> 
> Needless to say we are pretty PO'd and now comes the difficulties of trying to change flights for 11 people (2 groups of 4 and 1 group of 3) and ensure we all get on the same flights.  And forget any pre-assigned seats we had book, geesh what a mess.  Thanks Air Canada!



Very annoying ...
Is it do able for the group to go a day earlier? Recover a day at the start anyway..


----------



## KennedyDCL

minnie56 said:


> Very annoying ...
> Is it do able for the group to go a day earlier? Recover a day at the start anyway..



I wish we could unfortunately 3 members of our group work for a school board, two of them as teachers which means they will be working on the Friday and are unable to take it off.  

There is an earlier flight leaving at 5:15 instead of the 6:40 flight we were originally booked on but it basically requires my DW to be off school property by 2pm.  It is very difficult to pre-arrange an early departure on the Friday before March Break since I'm sure all teachers would love the option to vacate the school property as early as possible.


----------



## greenclan67

Can u get a refund from AC? Maybe going to Buffalo on Southwest would work better. Way note flight times and the wait time and security at Pearson you could probably drive to Buffalo and through security in the time that it took u at Pearson. 
 Or Allegiant from Niagara Falls?


----------



## grantclaire

Hi all, I was looking to book Southwest for March break as well. Did not see any cheap flights to MCO, so we decided to change things up and go to Fort Lauderdale.  Got one flight for 315.00 CDN and 2 for 345.00 CDN return.  Direct flights from Buffalo. Good flight times as well.  Only thing now is I am finding hotels a lot more expensive then Orlando!


----------



## darwinsrule

KennedyDCL said:


> I wish we could unfortunately 3 members of our group work for a school board, two of them as teachers which means they will be working on the Friday and are unable to take it off.
> 
> There is an earlier flight leaving at 5:15 instead of the 6:40 flight we were originally booked on but it basically requires my DW to be off school property by 2pm.  It is very difficult to pre-arrange an early departure on the Friday before March Break since I'm sure all teachers would love the option to vacate the school property as early as possible.



DW is a a teacher here in TO.  For March 2013 we did the late SW direct from BUF.  DW left school when the bell rang.  I had the kids and bags waiting for her and we were on the road to BUF before 4.  We were at the airport just after 6 pm. Plane ended up being delayed by about 45 min. Stayed at the MCO Hyatt since we got in so late and used the DCL transfer the next morning to get to the Fantasy.  It is doable, but it was stressful.


----------



## dancin Disney style

grantclaire said:


> Hi all, I was looking to book Southwest for March break as well. Did not see any cheap flights to MCO, so we decided to change things up and go to Fort Lauderdale.  Got one flight for 315.00 CDN and 2 for 345.00 CDN return.  Direct flights from Buffalo. Good flight times as well.  Only thing now is I am finding hotels a lot more expensive then Orlando!



Hotels are high because the FL break and our break are the same week. Also, because the weather in Ft. L is much warmer than central FL.


----------



## KennedyDCL

greenclan67 said:


> Can u get a refund from AC? Maybe going to Buffalo on Southwest would work better. Way note flight times and the wait time and security at Pearson you could probably drive to Buffalo and through security in the time that it took u at Pearson.
> Or Allegiant from Niagara Falls?



Thas greenclan67, I've definitely been looking at all options.  The SW option out of Buffalo looks reasonable and is under consideration.  It's not much cheaper then AC, but the travel time is definitely preferred.  I'm a little concerned about a 7:45 flight time though, given we are on starting on the east side of Toronto at best 3:30.  407 definitely helps but still feels very rushed.  It's an hour later, but it'd only be another 1h 15m on top of the 40 minute drive to Pearson, not taking into consideration the boarder crossing at 5ish on the Friday of March Break.




darwinsrule said:


> DW is a a teacher here in TO.  For March 2013 we did the late SW direct from BUF.  DW left school when the bell rang.  I had the kids and bags waiting for her and we were on the road to BUF before 4.  We were at the airport just after 6 pm. Plane ended up being delayed by about 45 min. Stayed at the MCO Hyatt since we got in so late and used the DCL transfer the next morning to get to the Fantasy.  It is doable, but it was stressful.



Definitely sounds more stressful on the way down but much less stressful for the trip home, which I think is more important.  But then again, the flight back doesn't matter if you don't make the flight down.  

Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate them all!


----------



## dancin Disney style

KennedyDCL said:


> Thas greenclan67, I've definitely been looking at all options.  The SW option out of Buffalo looks reasonable and is under consideration.  It's not much cheaper then AC, but the travel time is definitely preferred.  I'm a little concerned about a 7:45 flight time though, given we are on starting on the east side of Toronto at best 3:30.  407 definitely helps but still feels very rushed.  It's an hour later, but it'd only be another 1h 15m on top of the 40 minute drive to Pearson, not taking into consideration the boarder crossing at 5ish on the Friday of March Break.
> 
> !



I would not even attempt that.  I live in Oakville and we allow 4 hours prior to flight time to get to BUF on a normal day(this does give about a 30-40 minute cushion).  On that MB Friday, for myself, I would allow 5 hours.  I have crossed into the US on a few different holiday-ish weekends and the border wait time can be very bad.  The worst I've seen so far was on a Saturday when July 1 was on the Monday....the lines were 2-3 hours long by 10am.  There was a large group of us flying to MCO and about half missed the flight.


----------



## minnie56

KennedyDCL said:


> I wish we could unfortunately 3 members of our group work for a school board, two of them as teachers which means they will be working on the Friday and are unable to take it off.
> 
> There is an earlier flight leaving at 5:15 instead of the 6:40 flight we were originally booked on but it basically requires my DW to be off school property by 2pm.  It is very difficult to pre-arrange an early departure on the Friday before March Break since I'm sure all teachers would love the option to vacate the school property as early as possible.



Understood..frustrating.
The travelling to and from is always the least enjoyable part of the trip to me  when they throw a curveball in..even more so.


----------



## minnie56

dancin Disney style said:


> I would not even attempt that.  I live in Oakville and we allow 4 hours prior to flight time to get to BUF on a normal day(this does give about a 30-40 minute cushion).  On that MB Friday, for myself, I would allow 5 hours.  I have crossed into the US on a few different holiday-ish weekends and the border wait time can be very bad.  The worst I've seen so far was on a Saturday when July 1 was on the Monday....the lines were 2-3 hours long by 10am.  There was a large group of us flying to MCO and about half missed the flight.



Totally agree, I'm in Oakville also and not a chance would I attempt.
The border waits can be bad at anytime but on a Friday Saturday and holiday weekend factored in, not a chance.


----------



## pigletto

minnie56 said:


> Totally agree, I'm in Oakville also and not a chance would I attempt.
> The border waits can be bad at anytime but on a Friday Saturday and holiday weekend factored in, not a chance.



Also chiming in with my agreement. I live near those borders and have my whole life. I avoid holiday weekends like the plague, and if I had to I'd build in a 2 hour cushion just to sit at the border on top of the drive time.
We used to go to Lake Placid every Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. We'd leave a day early to avoid waits crossing over, and we pretty much just sat at a dead stop at the Peace Bridge for at least 1.5 to 2 hours coming home.

ETA) and while I can't confirm this, I would expect heightened security these days, and would bet my last dollar that it's making the waits even longer.


----------



## KennedyDCL

Thanks for everyone's comments, basically confirms cross-boarder departure is out.  Definitely not worth the risk of missing a flight.  I'd prefer to get in at midnight then not at all.


----------



## ssmurphy28

ssmurphy28 said:


> We just booked Calgary to Orlando RT from January 21-31. We could have gone for just under $500.00, but we booked $510.00 per person, which is fairly good from Calgary. The slightly more expensive flights allowed us to choose better layovers and departure times!



So, United just changed our departure time out if Calgary, which defeated the purpose of booking a little earlier than I typically would. We wanted a little bit later departure, so that we wouldn't have to be up in the middle of the night, but they moved us from an 8:50AM to a 6:40AM flight out of Calgary. So that will be a tough travel day for us! Now instead of a 1.5 hour layover in Houston, we will be camped out for nearly 4 hours. Not ideal with two young boys!


----------



## smashing

Is there another flight they can put you on instead?   I would be livid!!!  It drives me nuts that airlines charge us an arm and a leg if we need to change something but they can do it at any time


----------



## ssmurphy28

smashing said:


> Is there another flight they can put you on instead?   I would be livid!!!  It drives me nuts that airlines charge us an arm and a leg if we need to change something but they can do it at any time



I just got off the phone and had no luck. If I wanted to play around with my reservations at all, it would be at least $200.00 per ticket for the change fee. There is an earlier flight out of Houston the same day, so my only option is to request standy-by on that flight when I check in for my original one. Not ideal, but not the end of the world either. As long as we make it to Orlando sometime that day!


----------



## canadiankim

We are planning our August 2015 trip to WDW, IOA, US & DC and already have our villa booked, made a preliminary booking for our car rental and now just need to book our flights. (thanks to whoever it was that suggested skyscanner their car rates were fantastic!)

Now I know its a bit early but I am not having much luck for prices from Buffalo to either McCoy ($316) or Tampa around ($417) or Detroit to the same locations for around $339 MCO & $249 Tampa.

This is our first time going at this of the year so wanted some input as to what you thought of these prices?

Thanks


----------



## dancin Disney style

canadiankim said:


> We are planning our August 2015 trip to WDW, IOA, US & DC and already have our villa booked, made a preliminary booking for our car rental and now just need to book our flights. (thanks to whoever it was that suggested skyscanner their car rates were fantastic!)
> 
> Now I know its a bit early but I am not having much luck for prices from Buffalo to either McCoy ($316) or Tampa around ($417) or Detroit to the same locations for around $339 MCO & $249 Tampa.
> 
> This is our first time going at this of the year so wanted some input as to what you thought of these prices?
> 
> Thanks



If you can get a flight for $249 RT you should jump on that....you're not likely to do much better.   I got a great deal this past August and paid $233 from BUF to MCO but we traveled at the very end of Aug and came back in Sept.  A week earlier and the fare would have been over $100 higher.

We go to FL nearly every year in August and it's become more popular than it used to be.  The fares have gone up a fair bit and now we are also contending with a few extra bucks in exchange rate. The prediction is that our dollar will drop a little more over the next year.  So that's also something to factor in to the cost of flying from a US airport.


----------



## Madame

canadiankim said:


> We are planning our August 2015 trip to WDW, IOA, US & DC and already have our villa booked, made a preliminary booking for our car rental and now just need to book our flights. (thanks to whoever it was that suggested skyscanner their car rates were fantastic!)  Now I know its a bit early but I am not having much luck for prices from Buffalo to either McCoy ($316) or Tampa around ($417) or Detroit to the same locations for around $339 MCO & $249 Tampa.  This is our first time going at this of the year so wanted some input as to what you thought of these prices?  Thanks


  You can get DTW to MCO for the end of Aug at $270 pp round trip on Delta right now.   I paid only $200 pp for the same week last year but I lucked out & booked on the single lowest day to book Detroit to Florida.    I later found a graph online DTW to Miami for 2013 & Dec 26th was the lowest day to book for Aug (around the time we booked our WDW package for 2014).  ETA graph...

http://www.cheapair.com/blog/travel...s-can-a-flight-price-really-change-135-times/


----------



## canadiankim

Thanks for the input.  I checked out the cheapair blog and it has some interesting information.

I have skyscanner monitoring the prices for me and if the Tampa one holds for another couple of weeks I will book it.  My only problem with it is the return flight time is leaving Tampa at 8am and I don't want to leave the magic that early


----------



## minnie56

I booked AC a few days ago YYZ-MCO for $353 taxes incl..


----------



## canadiankim

minnie56 said:


> I booked AC a few days ago YYZ-MCO for $353 taxes incl..



For August?  Which site?

We are travelling Aug 5 - 16th

Thanks


----------



## minnie56

Oh noooo!! Sorry ...for a spur of the moment Disney trip in January ..sorrrry


----------



## canadiankim

minnie56 said:


> Oh noooo!! Sorry ...for a spur of the moment Disney trip in January ..sorrrry



No problem.  Just had an email from Jet Blue to say that they are posting their flights for up to Sept 2015 on Sunday so will start looking again then.


----------



## gotime03

Booked yyz-mco back in sept, for our up coming Jan/15 trip. AC rouge, $349.00 ea, complete. I compared around and this was the best price with the times/dates that we wanted.


----------



## Frozen2014

gotime03 said:


> Booked yyz-mco back in sept, for our up coming Jan/15 trip. AC rouge, $349.00 ea, complete. I compared around and this was the best price with the times/dates that we wanted.



That's an awesome deal.  We paid $560 per person for out Oct trip.


----------



## HeatherLassell

I find flights from Winnipeg so frustrating!  It isn't even $30 cheaper to fly to Minneapolis (where my friend would fly me free to Orlando) than it is just to fly directly to Orlando.  Canadians just don't get these great seat sales or cheap flights like the Americans get.


----------



## LemonNeko

I ended up booking using Airmiles for Nov 14-23 Toronto to Orlando. I booked in August and at the time the flights were $450-$550 depending on the time. I only live 15 km from the airport so it has to be significantly cheaper for me to fly out of Buffalo and it was still $380 each out of Buffalo.


----------



## Kogo Shuko

YOW to MCO for January for 333 bucks. Woo!


----------



## ccudmore

Two weeks ago got YOW to MCO in March for $340 on Air Canada. Very happy with the price!


----------



## OnceUponATime15

Just booked a last minute trip to WDW in December.  Flying WestJet YYZ/MCO round trip, direct/nonstop - $361 each all taxes in.  Better then expected 30 days out


----------



## MegaSilver

Just booked our tickets for BUF to MCO in May. $113 US each way


----------



## greenclan67

We got $113 from Buf to MCO on Dec 20th return Dec 27th.


----------



## canadiankim

MegaSilver said:


> Just booked our tickets for BUF to MCO in May. $113 US each way



Which site and airline did you book with?  Most of the flights are not open yet for when we go in August but its good to gather up the information early.

Thanks


----------



## MegaSilver

canadiankim said:


> Which site and airline did you book with?  Most of the flights are not open yet for when we go in August but its good to gather up the information early.
> 
> Thanks



Got them with Southwest, on the Southwest website. Depends on when in August you are going for when they open up dates. Check out https://www.southwest.com/html/travel-tools/ for details


----------



## Disneylover99

greenclan67 said:


> We got $113 from Buf to MCO on Dec 20th return Dec 27th.



Amazing! When did you book that? We are also flying out from Buffalo that day. We booked early October and paid $204 down.


----------



## greenclan67

Disneylover99 said:


> Amazing! When did you book that? We are also flying out from Buffalo that day. We booked early October and paid $204 down.



I booked them in August. But just went on this morning and extended my trip by 3 days. We are now leaving on Dec 17th at $115. I couldn't beat it. 
 Hopefully this ugly weather gets out of it's system before we need to go.


----------



## Disneylover99

greenclan67 said:


> I booked them in August. But just went on this morning and extended my trip by 3 days. We are now leaving on Dec 17th at $115. I couldn't beat it.
> Hopefully this ugly weather gets out of it's system before we need to go.



Good for you! 
If I could get time off work, I would take that Wed. or Thurs. flight too.


----------



## Parkerpooh

Feb 8-14 direct with Southwest, BUF to MCO, $1330/5 people return.


----------



## saraschoening

I can't believe these awesome prices that you all are getting! Very Jealous! I am on Vancouver Island, BC and we opted for flying out of Seattle. To fly out of Victoria the prices were about $2400 for myself, DH and DD (9) and we wouldn't arrive until 10 PM (leaving at 6 AM). We booked with Delta, leaving Seattle and it came to $1400 CND. I think that it was about $400 each but we also get there at 4 PM. We do have to factor in the ferry costs, parking and hotel but it still came out cheaper. Is there anyone else out there from Vancouver Island? Where do you fly out of?


----------



## Frozen2014

greenclan67 said:


> We got $113 from Buf to MCO on Dec 20th return Dec 27th.



I have to ask....are you flying at an strange hour?  I am seeing these amazing prices and would love to know who you got these prices???  We paid $560 per person from Toronto and when we looked at the option to drive to Buffalo and fly out of there instead, the savings wasn't significant.  Would LOVE to return to Disney but we'd need to get better price on our fight.


----------



## Disneylover99

Frozen2014 said:


> I have to ask....are you flying at an strange hour?  I am seeing these amazing prices and would love to know who you got these prices???  We paid $560 per person from Toronto and when we looked at the option to drive to Buffalo and fly out of there instead, the savings wasn't significant.  Would LOVE to return to Disney but we'd need to get better price on our fight.



We always fly from Buffalo on SW and often get these prices. It's usually a direct flight down and we try to take the 8am flight down and the latest flight back. We always fly down in August and get similar prices down and back, but we are flexible with our travel days.


----------



## greenclan67

Hi there, I got $113 when I booked in August. Non stop at 9:35 am and return is at 8:15 pm. Prices are still good if you can fly the 17th or 18th and back 26th or 27th. I actually changed my flights down to the 16th for a few extra days. It was $112.00


----------



## Frozen2014

Disneylover99 said:


> We always fly from Buffalo on SW and often get these prices. It's usually a direct flight down and we try to take the 8am flight down and the latest flight back. We always fly down in August and get similar prices down and back, but we are flexible with our travel days.



So the trick is to travel end of August for those kind of prices?  From time off work/school, that time works well since it standard vacation time at work (and I always take the last week off with the kids) and our kids don't return to school until September as we're in Canada.  I've heard that the crowds are lower as well since I think the kids in the States do return last week.  So would definitely consider going this time on a future trip.  Main concern/downside is weather (hot and rain)


----------



## pigletto

Frozen2014 said:


> So the trick is to travel end of August for those kind of prices?  From time off work/school, that time works well since it standard vacation time at work (and I always take the last week off with the kids) and our kids don't return to school until September as we're in Canada.  I've heard that the crowds are lower as well since I think the kids in the States do return last week.  So would definitely consider going this time on a future trip.  Main concern/downside is weather (hot and rain)



We've done end of August several times. Weather will be HOT, but it's manageable and there are usually discounts available (sometimes free dining, or room only).
As far as the flights, you want to be looking at Southwest and Jetblue the day their schedules open (and they might be already.. I haven't looked for this year). Sometimes flights will be cheapest the second they open, or over the following days. They will go up as time goes on. We've never paid more than $1300 return for our family of four out of Buffalo. You may want to try weekdays rather than weekends as they can be cheaper, and you definitely want to be ready to buy when you see a price you can live with.


----------



## Frozen2014

pigletto said:


> We've done end of August several times. Weather will be HOT, but it's manageable and there are usually discounts available (sometimes free dining, or room only).
> As far as the flights, you want to be looking at Southwest and Jetblue the day their schedules open (and they might be already.. I haven't looked for this year). Sometimes flights will be cheapest the second they open, or over the following days. They will go up as time goes on. We've never paid more than $1300 return for our family of four out of Buffalo. You may want to try weekdays rather than weekends as they can be cheaper, and you definitely want to be ready to buy when you see a price you can live with.



One thing I've heard for hot weather...and I can understand from being there once, is that a lot of the queues are indoors and so hopefully you're shaded better.  Also, then I wouldn't mind getting wet on rides such as Pirates of Caribbean and others.   And I suppose the water parks would be a good one to visit.

Thank you so much for the tip.  I couldn't see us returning next summer anyways (I'd for sure want the 6 month notice for ADRs and FP planning)...maybe the following in 2016?  So good to know in advance what to look for.  We travelled American Airlines so will look at Southwest and JetBlue.

You mention to check when their schedules open.  Do you remember how much in advance this would be (e.g. so for August travel)?


----------



## pigletto

If you watch on the Transportation board usually there is a thread just before the new dates open. I know if you look under travel tools on Southwest it will tell you when the next set of dates is set to open. If you sign up for their email on the websites you often get an email when dates are about to open as well. I am thinking the last time we bought tickets for late August that our dates opened in March?


----------



## Disneylover99

Frozen2014 said:


> So the trick is to travel end of August for those kind of prices?



I think you can get those prices any month of the year.....not necessarily just August. Of course, you probably will have trouble getting them March break, Christmas etc.... But if you're willing/able to get away a few days before holiday crowds hit, then there are generally good prices out of Buffalo. As greenclan mentioned, cheap flights are still available to Orlando a week before Christmas.


----------



## Disneylover99

Frozen2014 said:


> You mention to check when their schedules open.  Do you remember how much in advance this would be (e.g. so for August travel)?



On Dec. 17, SW flights will be available to book up to Aug. 7. They usually are available to book for the rest of August some time in Feb. or early March.


----------



## canadiankim

Jet Blue released their flights BUF - MCO for August 2015 a couple of weeks ago.  I am travelling August 5 - 16 but so far the best price for a direct, non-stop flight with Jet Blue is around $420 per person.

I have an alert set up with Sky Scanner to monitor the costs to see whats happening daily and then I also check South West regularly too.  They are soon due to release flights up to Aug 7 but I need to have a full price with return being Aug 16.

Not sure when the other airlines release their routes but hope it will be soon.  I have everything else organised I just have the flights to sort out!


----------



## TinknPink

We just cruised out of Miami. Flights Oct 30 (Thurs) return Nov 5 (wed). Flew Delta out of Buffalo into Miami for $283 each


----------



## Kiren

My fiancé and I flew to DL in July from Victoria and it came to just under 1100$. In planning our honeymoon for a cruise around April I've found through skyscanner that for us to fly from Seattle to MCO it's 400 to 500 dollars cheaper than from Victoria. We are going to hop on the clipper and get a room the day before we fly out. Even cheaper than us getting our car down there!


----------



## saraschoening

Kiren said:


> My fiancé and I flew to DL in July from Victoria and it came to just under 1100$. In planning our honeymoon for a cruise around April I've found through skyscanner that for us to fly from Seattle to MCO it's 400 to 500 dollars cheaper than from Victoria. We are going to hop on the clipper and get a room the day before we fly out. Even cheaper than us getting our car down there!



I totally forgot about the Clipper, what a great way to go. I might have to look into that for our trip in May.


----------

